# Why I Don't Like Illegal Aliens



## Big Black Dog

Here is an example of why hiring illegal aliens is not opposed by liberals and why 
illegal aliens always vote for the soicalist democrats. Jose's vote is bought by the liberals and paid for by Joe.

You have 2 families..."Joe Legal" and "Jose Illegal". 

Both families have 2 parents, 2 children and live in California. 

"Joe Legal" Works in construction, has a Social Security Number, and 
makes $25.00 per hour with payroll taxes deducted... 

"Jose Illegal" Also works in construction, has "NO" Social Security 
Number, and gets paid $15.00 cash "under the table". 

Joe Legal...$25.00 per hour x 40 hours, $1000.00 per week, $52,000 per 
year, now take 30% away for state federal tax, 

Joe Legal now has $31,231.00 

Jose Illegal...$15.00 per hour x 40 hours, $600.00 per week, $31,200.00 
per year 

Jose Illegal pays no taxes... 

Jose Illegal now has $31,200.00 

Joe Legal pays Medical and Dental Insurance with limited coverage, 
$1000.00 per month $12,000.00 per year, 

Joe Legal now has $19,231.00 

Jose Illegal has full Medical and Dental coverage through the state and 
local clinics at a cost of $0.00 per year 

Jose Illegal still has $31,200.00 

Joe Legal makes too much money is not eligible for Food Stamps or 
welfare 

Joe Legal pays for food, $1,000.00 per month, $12,000.00 per year 

Joe Legal now has $7,231.00 

Jose Illegal has no documented income and is eligible for Food Stamps 
and Welfare 

Jose Illegal still has $31,200.00 

Joe Legal pays rent of $1,000.00 per month, $12,000.00 per year 

Joe Legal is now in the hole, minus (-) $4,769.00 

Jose Illegal receives a $500 per month Federal rent subsidy 

Jose Illegal pays rent $500.00 per month, $6,000.00 per year 

Jose Illegal still has $25,200.00 

Joe Legal now works overtime on Saturdays or gets a part time job after 
work. 

Jose Illegal has nights and weekends off to enjoy with his family. 

Joe Legal's and Jose Illegal's children both attend the same school. 

Joe Legal pays for his children's lunches while: 

Jose Illegal's children get a government sponsored lunch. 

Jose Illegal's children have an after school ESL program. 

Joe Legal's children go home. 

Joe Legal and Jose Illegal both enjoy the same Police and Fire Services, 
but Joe paid for them and Jose did not pay. 


THIS IS NOT A PARTY ISSUE: IT'S A COMMON SENSE ISSUE..... 

Don't vote OR support any politician that supports illegal aliens... 

Make it a point to know how your representative votes, State and 
Federal..... 

It's PAST time to take a stand for America and Americans!


----------



## xotoxi

Big Black Dog said:


> Here is an example of why hiring illegal aliens is not opposed by liberals and why
> illegal aliens always vote for the soicalist democrats. Jose's vote is bought by the liberals and paid for by Joe.
> 
> You have 2 families..."Joe Legal" and "Jose Illegal".
> 
> Both families have 2 parents, 2 children and live in California.
> 
> "Joe Legal" Works in construction, has a Social Security Number, and
> makes $25.00 per hour with payroll taxes deducted...
> 
> *"Jose Illegal" Also works in construction, has "NO" Social Security *
> *Number, and gets paid $15.00 cash "under the table".*
> 
> Joe Legal...$25.00 per hour x 40 hours, $1000.00 per week, $52,000 per
> year, now take 30% away for state federal tax,
> 
> Joe Legal now has $31,231.00
> 
> Jose Illegal...$15.00 per hour x 40 hours, $600.00 per week, $31,200.00
> per year
> 
> Jose Illegal pays no taxes...
> 
> Jose Illegal now has $31,200.00
> 
> Joe Legal pays Medical and Dental Insurance with limited coverage,
> $1000.00 per month $12,000.00 per year,
> 
> Joe Legal now has $19,231.00
> 
> Jose Illegal has full Medical and Dental coverage through the state and
> local clinics at a cost of $0.00 per year
> 
> Jose Illegal still has $31,200.00
> 
> Joe Legal makes too much money is not eligible for Food Stamps or
> welfare
> 
> Joe Legal pays for food, $1,000.00 per month, $12,000.00 per year
> 
> Joe Legal now has $7,231.00
> 
> Jose Illegal has no documented income and is eligible for Food Stamps
> and Welfare
> 
> Jose Illegal still has $31,200.00
> 
> Joe Legal pays rent of $1,000.00 per month, $12,000.00 per year
> 
> Joe Legal is now in the hole, minus (-) $4,769.00
> 
> Jose Illegal receives a $500 per month Federal rent subsidy
> 
> Jose Illegal pays rent $500.00 per month, $6,000.00 per year
> 
> Jose Illegal still has $25,200.00
> 
> Joe Legal now works overtime on Saturdays or gets a part time job after
> work.
> 
> Jose Illegal has nights and weekends off to enjoy with his family.
> 
> Joe Legal's and Jose Illegal's children both attend the same school.
> 
> Joe Legal pays for his children's lunches while:
> 
> Jose Illegal's children get a government sponsored lunch.
> 
> Jose Illegal's children have an after school ESL program.
> 
> Joe Legal's children go home.
> 
> Joe Legal and Jose Illegal both enjoy the same Police and Fire Services,
> but Joe paid for them and Jose did not pay.
> 
> 
> THIS IS NOT A PARTY ISSUE: IT'S A COMMON SENSE ISSUE.....
> 
> Don't vote OR support any politician that supports illegal aliens...
> 
> Make it a point to know how your representative votes, State and
> Federal.....
> 
> It's PAST time to take a stand for America and Americans!


 
Illegal immigrants get paid $15/hour???


----------



## xotoxi

"*Why I Don't Like Illegal Aliens* "

You shouldn't dislike illegal aliens.  

You should dislike the system that affords them the ability to exist as described.


----------



## SW2SILVERQUASI

Illegals aliens are not trying to make a political statement. Sneaking  in, and playing dumb.  It's the path of least resistance. Or, they could actually  do the right thing, and remain in Mexico or immigrate legally to norte America.  So immigrating illegally seems to be a valid third choice? Since when? Why we don't like illegal aliens? Hmm.  Because they ignore international laws and the host culture? Wow, everyone likes being disrespected and treated like  irreleveant garbage. Don't YOU?  Yep. Illegal;s really care about the negative impact they have on American culture, I bet.


----------



## Ravi

Illegals don't vote, doh!

Neat how you named them Jose...xenophobic, much?


----------



## SW2SILVERQUASI

Illegals don't vote. But hell... they got people  like you, RAVI.  They practically got a foot in the door with folks like you. And, you don't live with them. A real plus, ethically and practically.  So you can sleep well tonight. But, Some of us, we still live with these pawns  from south of the border you  can forget at night. We are nothing, never mind US . Thank god for people like you, that ignore us in preference of these illegal aliens, otherwise they might have to actually  follow the f*cking  laws and were would we all be now? Do I sound a little bitter?


----------



## AVG-JOE

xotoxi said:


> "*Why I Don't Like Illegal Aliens* "
> 
> You shouldn't dislike illegal aliens.
> 
> You should dislike the system that affords them the ability to exist as described.



Hate the game, not the player...
_-Chris Rock​_


----------



## AVG-JOE

Ravi said:


> Illegals don't vote, doh!
> 
> Neat how you named them Jose...xenophobic, much?



I don't get it......

-Joe (Jose)


----------



## AVG-JOE

Dog,

Are you proposing that the average American Jose would be better off if he were taxed down to $15/hour and The People used some of that fodder to provide health-care, education and other field-leveling assistance?



-Joe


----------



## xotoxi

SW2SILVERQUASI said:


> Illegals aliens are not trying to make a political statement. Sneaking in, and playing dumb. It's the path of least resistance. Or, they could actually do the right thing, and remain in Mexico or immigrate legally to norte America. So immigrating illegally seems to be a valid third choice? Since when? Why we don't like illegal aliens? Hmm. Because they ignore international laws and the host culture? Wow, everyone likes being disrespected and treated like irreleveant garbage. Don't YOU? Yep. Illegal;s really care about the negative impact they have on American culture, I bet.


 

What percentage of illegal aliens sneak in illegally vs. come here legally on a visa which then lapses?

I'm guessing the majority are the latter.


----------



## AVG-JOE

AVG-JOE said:


> Dog,
> 
> Are you proposing that the average American Jose would be better off if he were taxed down to $15/hour and The People used some of that fodder to provide health-care, education and other field-leveling assistance?
> 
> 
> 
> -Joe



 If illegals were brought into the tax-paying economy without giving them citizenship, would we care so much if they were here?

What if we made them pay taxes on every dime, and let legal citizens earn the first $25,000 tax free?

-Jose


----------



## xotoxi

AVG-JOE said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dog,
> 
> Are you proposing that the average American Jose would be better off if he were taxed down to $15/hour and The People used some of that fodder to provide health-care, education and other field-leveling assistance?
> 
> 
> 
> -Joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If illegals were brought into the tax-paying economy without giving them citizenship, would we care so much if they were here?
> 
> What if we made them pay taxes on every dime, and let legal citizens earn the first $25,000 tax free?
> 
> -Jose
Click to expand...

 
What about just making them slaves?

They could do all the jobs like sewage workers and garbage collectors, and then after 5 years of working for accomodations and food, they would become a legal resident, and could then become a citizen if they chose that path.


----------



## necritan

I live here in Kali....and Im in construction. My name aint Joe...or Jose.....but this is the way it is.

I can hate the player all I want.......And the game.


----------



## necritan

xotoxi said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dog,
> 
> Are you proposing that the average American Jose would be better off if he were taxed down to $15/hour and The People used some of that fodder to provide health-care, education and other field-leveling assistance?
> 
> 
> 
> -Joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If illegals were brought into the tax-paying economy without giving them citizenship, would we care so much if they were here?
> 
> What if we made them pay taxes on every dime, and let legal citizens earn the first $25,000 tax free?
> 
> -Jose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about just making them slaves?
> 
> They could do all the jobs like sewage workers and garbage collectors, and then after 5 years of working for accomodations and food, they would become a legal resident, and could then become a citizen if they chose that path.
Click to expand...


Good idea......


----------



## SW2SILVERQUASI

When some of you are  painting illegal aliens as victims, some of us are being victimized by them. And, gosh darn it, Illegals  don't have any right to be here. Stick that in yer pipe and smoke it. Just because YOU don't have to deal with these  wonderful people, feel free to ignore us dumb bastards that  deal with them, if it makes you feel better,wash your hands. Don't worry about us, pretend we don't exist. Go ahead, if that makes you feel better. You  do that anyway, so why pretend to be concerned with either the poor or the friggin' truth?


----------



## xotoxi

SW2SILVERQUASI said:


> When some of you are painting illegal aliens as victims, some of us are being victimized by them. And, gosh darn it, Illegals don't have any right to be here. Stick that in yer pipe and smoke it. Just because YOU don't have to deal with these wonderful people, feel free to ignore us dumb bastards that deal with them, if it makes you feel better,wash your hands. Don't worry about us, pretend we don't exist. Go ahead, if that makes you feel better. You do that anyway, so why pretend to be concerned with either the poor or the friggin' truth?


 
Okay.  But I was already doing that.


----------



## SW2SILVERQUASI

You were pretending to be concerned?


----------



## xotoxi

SW2SILVERQUASI said:


> You were pretending to be concerned?


 
I don't even think I went that far.


----------



## SW2SILVERQUASI

Good for you. I used to think illegal aliens were an an abstraction. Until they actually came over and moved in the casa next door. And pushed out all the non- Hispanics of all colors and  poof! Only those brown skinned  Hispanic folks  showed up. And, after pushing all diversity, they demand  respect for "diversity" Talk about  chutzpa. Viza la freekin' Raza.


----------



## xotoxi

SW2SILVERQUASI said:


> Good for you. I used to think illegal aliens were an an abstraction. Until they actually came over and moved in the casa next door. And pushed out all the non- Hispanics of all colors and poof! *Only those brown skinned Hispanic folks showed up*. And, after pushing all diversity, they demand respect for "diversity" Talk about chutzpa. Viza la freekin' Raza.


 
Yeah...and they're all greasy and shiny and shit, right?


----------



## AVG-JOE

xotoxi said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dog,
> 
> Are you proposing that the average American Jose would be better off if he were taxed down to $15/hour and The People used some of that fodder to provide health-care, education and other field-leveling assistance?
> 
> 
> 
> -Joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If illegals were brought into the tax-paying economy without giving them citizenship, would we care so much if they were here?
> 
> What if we made them pay taxes on every dime, and let legal citizens earn the first $25,000 tax free?
> 
> -Jose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about just making them slaves?
> 
> They could do all the jobs like sewage workers and garbage collectors, and then after 5 years of working for accomodations and food, they would become a legal resident, and could then become a citizen if they chose that path.
Click to expand...


Slaves?  

Dude - I'm not proposing we create an industry to go round them up in their homeland and drag them here against their will... Slaves don't have the option to stay home.

I'm suggesting we come up with a 'bonus' for being a citizen... that way we can table this issue without rounding up and deporting a lot of people, some of whom are the parents of bona fide citizens and some of whom have been here for years.  

-Joe


----------



## xotoxi

AVG-JOE said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> If illegals were brought into the tax-paying economy without giving them citizenship, would we care so much if they were here?
> 
> What if we made them pay taxes on every dime, and let legal citizens earn the first $25,000 tax free?
> 
> -Jose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about just making them slaves?
> 
> They could do all the jobs like sewage workers and garbage collectors, and then after 5 years of working for accomodations and food, they would become a legal resident, and could then become a citizen if they chose that path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slaves?
> 
> Dude - I'm not proposing we create an industry to go round them up in their homeland and drag them here against their will... Slaves don't have the option to stay home.
> 
> I'm suggesting we come up with a 'bonus' for being a citizen... that way we can table this issue without rounding up and deporting a lot of people, some of whom are the parents of bona fide citizens and some of whom have been here for years.
> 
> -Joe
Click to expand...

 
I don't think we should go to their homeland and round them up and drag them here against their will, either. But what about if we drove a bus with a massive loudspeaker down into Mexico and offer slavery to anyone that would like to become a slave. Then, once the bus was full, drive it back, implant chips into everyone, and get to work!


----------



## AVG-JOE

SW2SILVERQUASI said:


> When some of you are  painting illegal aliens as victims, some of us are being victimized by them. And, gosh darn it, Illegals  don't have any right to be here. Stick that in yer pipe and smoke it. Just because YOU don't have to deal with these  wonderful people, feel free to ignore us dumb bastards that  deal with them, if it makes you feel better,wash your hands. Don't worry about us, pretend we don't exist. Go ahead, if that makes you feel better. You  do that anyway, so why pretend to be concerned with either the poor or the friggin' truth?



The board is w-i-d-e open for suggestions and for whining.  

Your choice, but for every suggestion, practical or not, there are 13,217 whinny posts.

Just sayin'.....

-Joe


----------



## AVG-JOE

xotoxi said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about just making them slaves?
> 
> They could do all the jobs like sewage workers and garbage collectors, and then after 5 years of working for accomodations and food, they would become a legal resident, and could then become a citizen if they chose that path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slaves?
> 
> Dude - I'm not proposing we create an industry to go round them up in their homeland and drag them here against their will... Slaves don't have the option to stay home.
> 
> I'm suggesting we come up with a 'bonus' for being a citizen... that way we can table this issue without rounding up and deporting a lot of people, some of whom are the parents of bona fide citizens and some of whom have been here for years.
> 
> -Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think we should go to their homeland and round them up and drag them here against their will, either.  But what about if we drove a bus with a massive loudspeaker down into Mexico and offer slavery to anyone that would like to become a slave.  Then, once the bus was full, drive it back, implant chips into everyone, and get to work!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravi

AVG-JOE said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dog,
> 
> Are you proposing that the average American Jose would be better off if he were taxed down to $15/hour and The People used some of that fodder to provide health-care, education and other field-leveling assistance?
> 
> 
> 
> -Joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If illegals were brought into the tax-paying economy without giving them citizenship, would we care so much if they were here?
> 
> What if we made them pay taxes on every dime, and let legal citizens earn the first $25,000 tax free?
> 
> -Jose
Click to expand...

You mean like France where they allow people to live in their country without being citizens who end up rioting because they are unhappy stateless people with no real future?


----------



## editec

Partian nonsense.

Both parties are enabling illegals.

Wake up and smell the tacos, dude.


----------



## LaLinda75

Illegals don't vote, doh!

_Say what???? LOL! LOL! LOL! Boy do you have it all wrong. Are YOU asked for ID when you vote? Does anybody check the voter registration form where it clearly states that if you are NOT a USA citizen you can't vote??? It's all a joke folks. Wake up America!_


----------



## AVG-JOE

Ravi said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dog,
> 
> Are you proposing that the average American Jose would be better off if he were taxed down to $15/hour and The People used some of that fodder to provide health-care, education and other field-leveling assistance?
> 
> 
> 
> -Joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If illegals were brought into the tax-paying economy without giving them citizenship, would we care so much if they were here?
> 
> What if we made them pay taxes on every dime, and let legal citizens earn the first $25,000 tax free?
> 
> -Jose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean like France where they allow people to live in their country without being citizens who end up rioting because they are unhappy stateless people with no real future?
Click to expand...


I never mentioned a path to citizenship at all.  

First of all, we have plenty of people willing to live the best they can under the table, so I think your 'no real future' statement looses a little punch when discussing visitors who have a choice to go home if they don't like it here.  The French immigration problem has more to do with political refugees that France felt sorry for, but had no interest in.

My suggestion, since you asked, is to accept and welcome all visitors and let them stay as long as they want, *provided they understood* that:

-They must check in and out at the border _with verified identification_.

-They must stay out of trouble while they are here.

-They must be self sufficient with regards to their food, clothing and shelter.

-If they work, they must pay reasonable taxes on every dime they earn.​
That doesn't mean there should be no path to citizenship for visitors - if people are willing to learn to speak American and swear an allegiance to the USA, they should definitely have a path to citizenship.

It also doesn't mean that they would not be allowed to partake of the government services that their taxes pay for.  The police will still go to their house when they call 911.  They can buy cars and drive on the roads and bridges.  They can buy into whatever health-care coverage morphs out of the current cage-match between the people and the corporate lobbyists at the same price as the rest of the tax paying schmucks who live here.

The other side of the coin is the $25,000 in tax free earnings for citizens.  First off, what would be wrong with that, regardless of the non-citizen issues?  Secondly, if we are going to allow just about anyone to come to this country and compete, without restrictions, for work with citizens, we should in all fairness come up with a continuing bonus for maintaining your citizenship. 

The only other thing I would add is some sort of clause regarding children born to visitors here.  I'm thinking that automatic citizenship should start with the 3rd generation, or when the parents become naturalized.

-Joe


----------



## AVG-JOE

xotoxi said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about just making them slaves?
> 
> They could do all the jobs like sewage workers and garbage collectors, and then after 5 years of working for accomodations and food, they would become a legal resident, and could then become a citizen if they chose that path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slaves?
> 
> Dude - I'm not proposing we create an industry to go round them up in their homeland and drag them here against their will... Slaves don't have the option to stay home.
> 
> I'm suggesting we come up with a 'bonus' for being a citizen... that way we can table this issue without rounding up and deporting a lot of people, some of whom are the parents of bona fide citizens and some of whom have been here for years.
> 
> -Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think we should go to their homeland and round them up and drag them here against their will, either. But what about if we drove a bus with a massive loudspeaker down into Mexico and offer slavery to anyone that would like to become a slave. Then, once the bus was full, drive it back, implant chips into everyone, and get to work!
Click to expand...


As long as the loudspeakers were blaring a constant loop of "Come On, Get Happy" and "I Think I Love You", I'm down with that.

-Jose


----------



## AVG-JOE

LaLinda75 said:


> Illegals don't vote, doh!
> 
> _Say what???? LOL! LOL! LOL! Boy do you have it all wrong. Are YOU asked for ID when you vote? Does anybody check the voter registration form where it clearly states that if you are NOT a USA citizen you can't vote??? It's all a joke folks. Wake up America!_



I've said it before and I'll say it again, even though it stirs deep emotions......

National Photo Identification Cards in lieu of a drivers license / State ID.

-Joe


----------



## GHook93

xotoxi said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an example of why hiring illegal aliens is not opposed by liberals and why
> illegal aliens always vote for the soicalist democrats. Jose's vote is bought by the liberals and paid for by Joe.
> 
> You have 2 families..."Joe Legal" and "Jose Illegal".
> 
> Both families have 2 parents, 2 children and live in California.
> 
> "Joe Legal" Works in construction, has a Social Security Number, and
> makes $25.00 per hour with payroll taxes deducted...
> 
> *"Jose Illegal" Also works in construction, has "NO" Social Security *
> *Number, and gets paid $15.00 cash "under the table".*
> 
> Joe Legal...$25.00 per hour x 40 hours, $1000.00 per week, $52,000 per
> year, now take 30% away for state federal tax,
> 
> Joe Legal now has $31,231.00
> 
> Jose Illegal...$15.00 per hour x 40 hours, $600.00 per week, $31,200.00
> per year
> 
> Jose Illegal pays no taxes...
> 
> Jose Illegal now has $31,200.00
> 
> Joe Legal pays Medical and Dental Insurance with limited coverage,
> $1000.00 per month $12,000.00 per year,
> 
> Joe Legal now has $19,231.00
> 
> Jose Illegal has full Medical and Dental coverage through the state and
> local clinics at a cost of $0.00 per year
> 
> Jose Illegal still has $31,200.00
> 
> Joe Legal makes too much money is not eligible for Food Stamps or
> welfare
> 
> Joe Legal pays for food, $1,000.00 per month, $12,000.00 per year
> 
> Joe Legal now has $7,231.00
> 
> Jose Illegal has no documented income and is eligible for Food Stamps
> and Welfare
> 
> Jose Illegal still has $31,200.00
> 
> Joe Legal pays rent of $1,000.00 per month, $12,000.00 per year
> 
> Joe Legal is now in the hole, minus (-) $4,769.00
> 
> Jose Illegal receives a $500 per month Federal rent subsidy
> 
> Jose Illegal pays rent $500.00 per month, $6,000.00 per year
> 
> Jose Illegal still has $25,200.00
> 
> Joe Legal now works overtime on Saturdays or gets a part time job after
> work.
> 
> Jose Illegal has nights and weekends off to enjoy with his family.
> 
> Joe Legal's and Jose Illegal's children both attend the same school.
> 
> Joe Legal pays for his children's lunches while:
> 
> Jose Illegal's children get a government sponsored lunch.
> 
> Jose Illegal's children have an after school ESL program.
> 
> Joe Legal's children go home.
> 
> Joe Legal and Jose Illegal both enjoy the same Police and Fire Services,
> but Joe paid for them and Jose did not pay.
> 
> 
> THIS IS NOT A PARTY ISSUE: IT'S A COMMON SENSE ISSUE.....
> 
> Don't vote OR support any politician that supports illegal aliens...
> 
> Make it a point to know how your representative votes, State and
> Federal.....
> 
> It's PAST time to take a stand for America and Americans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal immigrants get paid $15/hour???
Click to expand...


In the construction industry they get paid $10-$15 an hour!


----------



## LaLinda75

'National Photo Identification Cards in lieu of a drivers license / State ID.'

How about this: round up all illegals who have entered the country in the last 5 yrs and deport them - offspring and all. Then and ONLY then should we talk about immigration reform. And when that happens, don't make it easy. Make sure that they pay for the 'civil crime' for entering this country illegally.  Impose a stiff fine; make sure they learn english BEFORE they can apply for citizenship; don't allow chain immigration; and first and foremost, get rid of the anchor baby 'law'.


----------



## SW2SILVERQUASI

Here's why I don't like illegal aliens, in no particular order: They are narcissistic. They are belligerent. Careless, thoughtless  and ignorant. Can I say ignorant, again?  Reckless and excessive on any level  you wish to chose.  Nobody is perfect, they also seem to think they are perfect culturally , but they also see themselves as  victims of a law and a culture  they are pretending  doesn't exist. Call that an inconvenient truth. American culture exists, and has for over 200 years, and it isn't in Espanol for those wimpy losers out there that like Hispanics so much, You wouldn't actually want to contaminate that lily white ass by living with them. I don't know who I despise more, those phony ass  pseudointellectuals that  kiss illegal booty or illegal aliens. I can relate  to the illegals, they are flesh and blood, no some entitled smart asses that get everything handed to them. No, they have the stones to be what they are, that is only thing I can say positive about them. All those rich Gobachos that support and hire illegals, they should be  drawn and quartered, then shot. Shame on you jerks.


----------



## PuckeredPete

xotoxi said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an example of why hiring illegal aliens is not opposed by liberals and why
> illegal aliens always vote for the soicalist democrats. Jose's vote is bought by the liberals and paid for by Joe.
> 
> You have 2 families..."Joe Legal" and "Jose Illegal".
> 
> Both families have 2 parents, 2 children and live in California.
> 
> "Joe Legal" Works in construction, has a Social Security Number, and
> makes $25.00 per hour with payroll taxes deducted...
> 
> *"Jose Illegal" Also works in construction, has "NO" Social Security *
> *Number, and gets paid $15.00 cash "under the table".*
> 
> Joe Legal...$25.00 per hour x 40 hours, $1000.00 per week, $52,000 per
> year, now take 30% away for state federal tax,
> 
> Joe Legal now has $31,231.00
> 
> Jose Illegal...$15.00 per hour x 40 hours, $600.00 per week, $31,200.00
> per year
> 
> Jose Illegal pays no taxes...
> 
> Jose Illegal now has $31,200.00
> 
> Joe Legal pays Medical and Dental Insurance with limited coverage,
> $1000.00 per month $12,000.00 per year,
> 
> Joe Legal now has $19,231.00
> 
> Jose Illegal has full Medical and Dental coverage through the state and
> local clinics at a cost of $0.00 per year
> 
> Jose Illegal still has $31,200.00
> 
> Joe Legal makes too much money is not eligible for Food Stamps or
> welfare
> 
> Joe Legal pays for food, $1,000.00 per month, $12,000.00 per year
> 
> Joe Legal now has $7,231.00
> 
> Jose Illegal has no documented income and is eligible for Food Stamps
> and Welfare
> 
> Jose Illegal still has $31,200.00
> 
> Joe Legal pays rent of $1,000.00 per month, $12,000.00 per year
> 
> Joe Legal is now in the hole, minus (-) $4,769.00
> 
> Jose Illegal receives a $500 per month Federal rent subsidy
> 
> Jose Illegal pays rent $500.00 per month, $6,000.00 per year
> 
> Jose Illegal still has $25,200.00
> 
> Joe Legal now works overtime on Saturdays or gets a part time job after
> work.
> 
> Jose Illegal has nights and weekends off to enjoy with his family.
> 
> Joe Legal's and Jose Illegal's children both attend the same school.
> 
> Joe Legal pays for his children's lunches while:
> 
> Jose Illegal's children get a government sponsored lunch.
> 
> Jose Illegal's children have an after school ESL program.
> 
> Joe Legal's children go home.
> 
> Joe Legal and Jose Illegal both enjoy the same Police and Fire Services,
> but Joe paid for them and Jose did not pay.
> 
> 
> THIS IS NOT A PARTY ISSUE: IT'S A COMMON SENSE ISSUE.....
> 
> Don't vote OR support any politician that supports illegal aliens...
> 
> Make it a point to know how your representative votes, State and
> Federal.....
> 
> It's PAST time to take a stand for America and Americans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal immigrants get paid $15/hour???
Click to expand...


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!   The going rate around here is less than $10/hour for day labor.   I refuse to use it myself, but I am in the definite minority, sad to say.


----------



## Neser Boha

SW2SILVERQUASI said:


> Here's why I don't like illegal aliens, in no particular order: They are narcissistic. They are belligerent. Careless, thoughtless  and ignorant. Can I say ignorant, again?  Reckless and excessive on any level  you wish to chose.  Nobody is perfect, they also seem to think they are perfect culturally , but they also see themselves as  victims of a law and a culture  they are pretending  doesn't exist. Call that an inconvenient truth. American culture exists, and has for over 200 years, and it isn't in Espanol for those wimpy losers out there that like Hispanics so much, You wouldn't actually want to contaminate that lily white ass by living with them. I don't know who I despise more, those phony ass  pseudointellectuals that  kiss illegal booty or illegal aliens. I can relate  to the illegals, they are flesh and blood, no some entitled smart asses that get everything handed to them. No, they have the stones to be what they are, that is only thing I can say positive about them. All those rich Gobachos that support and hire illegals, they should be  drawn and quartered, then shot. Shame on you jerks.



They are narcissistic?  They think they're perfect culturally?  Have you ever heard of something called 'culture shock'?  Obviously you haven't, which means you're being ignorant and are making ignorant statements.  By extension, you just showed us a perfect example of a pot calling a kettle black... How about you read up about what culture shock is and how it affects people and then go back and read your anti-immigrant posts... you'll feel embarrassed.

The shit that most immigrants - especially illegal immigrants - have to go through should make you respect and even admire them... It is FUCKING TOUGH to be an illegal immigrant.  Just like Chris Rock said - and AVG Joe quoted him saying - hate the game, not the player.  You can still be against illegal immigration WITHOUT being a FUCKING JERK and having issues with illegals as a group.  

Howgh.


----------



## WillowTree

Neser Boha said:


> SW2SILVERQUASI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's why I don't like illegal aliens, in no particular order: They are narcissistic. They are belligerent. Careless, thoughtless  and ignorant. Can I say ignorant, again?  Reckless and excessive on any level  you wish to chose.  Nobody is perfect, they also seem to think they are perfect culturally , but they also see themselves as  victims of a law and a culture  they are pretending  doesn't exist. Call that an inconvenient truth. American culture exists, and has for over 200 years, and it isn't in Espanol for those wimpy losers out there that like Hispanics so much, You wouldn't actually want to contaminate that lily white ass by living with them. I don't know who I despise more, those phony ass  pseudointellectuals that  kiss illegal booty or illegal aliens. I can relate  to the illegals, they are flesh and blood, no some entitled smart asses that get everything handed to them. No, they have the stones to be what they are, that is only thing I can say positive about them. All those rich Gobachos that support and hire illegals, they should be  drawn and quartered, then shot. Shame on you jerks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are narcissistic?  They think they're perfect culturally?  Have you ever heard of something called 'culture shock'?  Obviously you haven't, which means you're being ignorant and are making ignorant statements.  By extension, you just showed us a perfect example of a pot calling a kettle black... How about you read up about what culture shock is and how it affects people and then go back and read your anti-immigrant posts... you'll feel embarrassed.
> 
> The shit that most immigrants - especially illegal immigrants - have to go through should make you respect and even admire them... *It is FUCKING TOUGH to be an illegal immigrant.*  Just like Chris Rock said - and AVG Joe quoted him saying - hate the game, not the player.  You can still be against illegal immigration WITHOUT being a FUCKING JERK and having issues with illegals as a group.
> 
> Howgh.
Click to expand...






It's* FUCKING EASY NOT* to be an illegal immigrant innit?


----------



## Neser Boha

Big Black Dog said:


> Jose Illegal pays no taxes...



An incorrect statement - HUGE majority of my illegal immigrant friends (and I had many) paid taxes.  Why?  Because by paying taxes they hoped they would be able to stay in the US longer and not get kicked out... also, they wanted to build up their social security so that after they retired, they could get their retirement money.  Does that sound logical enough for you?  Reconsider.



> Jose Illegal has full Medical and Dental coverage through the state and
> local clinics at a cost of $0.00 per year



WHAT?  IF there is such a thing as free healthcare in the US, please tell me where so I can go there and get it.  IF you're talking about going to the emergency room and subsequently not paying for it... I know plenty of AMERICAN CITIZENS that did just that - gave made up names and addresses...

So fuck off.



> Joe Legal makes too much money is not eligible for Food Stamps or
> welfare



I think in order to be eligible for any state assistance, you need social security number - AT THE LEAST - and it is so much paperwork and red-tape, that I really can't see many illegal aliens going through with it and getting it... really can't.  Of course, if your kid is born in the USA, it's different story - because those kids, like it or not, are AMERICANS.  




> Jose Illegal has no documented income and is eligible for Food Stamps
> and Welfare
> 
> Jose Illegal receives a $500 per month Federal rent subsidy



I say: bullshit.  See the point above.

Like you, I also think that illegal immigration has to be curbed and more tightly controlled, but don't go on making false statements, especially without backing them up.


----------



## Neser Boha

WillowTree said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SW2SILVERQUASI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's why I don't like illegal aliens, in no particular order: They are narcissistic. They are belligerent. Careless, thoughtless  and ignorant. Can I say ignorant, again?  Reckless and excessive on any level  you wish to chose.  Nobody is perfect, they also seem to think they are perfect culturally , but they also see themselves as  victims of a law and a culture  they are pretending  doesn't exist. Call that an inconvenient truth. American culture exists, and has for over 200 years, and it isn't in Espanol for those wimpy losers out there that like Hispanics so much, You wouldn't actually want to contaminate that lily white ass by living with them. I don't know who I despise more, those phony ass  pseudointellectuals that  kiss illegal booty or illegal aliens. I can relate  to the illegals, they are flesh and blood, no some entitled smart asses that get everything handed to them. No, they have the stones to be what they are, that is only thing I can say positive about them. All those rich Gobachos that support and hire illegals, they should be  drawn and quartered, then shot. Shame on you jerks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are narcissistic?  They think they're perfect culturally?  Have you ever heard of something called 'culture shock'?  Obviously you haven't, which means you're being ignorant and are making ignorant statements.  By extension, you just showed us a perfect example of a pot calling a kettle black... How about you read up about what culture shock is and how it affects people and then go back and read your anti-immigrant posts... you'll feel embarrassed.
> 
> The shit that most immigrants - especially illegal immigrants - have to go through should make you respect and even admire them... *It is FUCKING TOUGH to be an illegal immigrant.*  Just like Chris Rock said - and AVG Joe quoted him saying - hate the game, not the player.  You can still be against illegal immigration WITHOUT being a FUCKING JERK and having issues with illegals as a group.
> 
> Howgh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's* FUCKING EASY NOT* to be an illegal immigrant innit?
Click to expand...


Do you have a point?  I did not say it is not hard to be an immigrant - it is tough to be an immigrant period - however, it is definitely harder to be an illegal immigrant.  It's quite logical, think about it.


----------



## WillowTree

Neser Boha said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Illegal pays no taxes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An incorrect statement - HUGE majority of my illegal immigrant friends (and I had many) paid taxes.  Why?  Because by paying taxes they hoped they would be able to stay in the US longer and not get kicked out... also, they wanted to build up their social security so that after they retired, they could get their retirement money.  Does that sound logical enough for you?  Reconsider.*how did they get a social security card if they were here illegaly? did they break another law and steal someone's number?????*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Illegal has full Medical and Dental coverage through the state and
> local clinics at a cost of $0.00 per year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT?  IF there is such a thing as free healthcare in the US, please tell me where so I can go there and get it.  IF you're talking about going to the emergency room and subsequently not paying for it... I know plenty of AMERICAN CITIZENS that did just that - gave made up names and addresses...*so that makes it okay for illegals to do it???? the one's who steal identity.. boy are you screwed up*
> 
> So fuck off.*no you fuck off.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Legal makes too much money is not eligible for Food Stamps or
> welfare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think in order to be eligible for any state assistance, you need social security number - AT THE LEAST - and it is so much paperwork and red-tape, that I really can't see many illegal aliens going through with it and getting it... really can't.  Of course, if your kid is born in the USA, it's different story - because those kids, like it or not, are AMERICANS.  *you just said they pay taxes so they can get social security.. bozo.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Illegal has no documented income and is eligible for Food Stamps
> and Welfare *Joe Illegal got house loan NINJA loans.. bozo*
> 
> Jose Illegal receives a $500 per month Federal rent subsidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say: bullshit.  See the point above.
> 
> Like you, I also think that illegal immigration has to be curbed and more tightly controlled, but don't go on making false statements, especially without backing them up.
Click to expand...






What a idiot.. you actually root for people who break into your house and steal your money and your identity.. what a loon.


----------



## WillowTree

Neser Boha said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are narcissistic?  They think they're perfect culturally?  Have you ever heard of something called 'culture shock'?  Obviously you haven't, which means you're being ignorant and are making ignorant statements.  By extension, you just showed us a perfect example of a pot calling a kettle black... How about you read up about what culture shock is and how it affects people and then go back and read your anti-immigrant posts... you'll feel embarrassed.
> 
> The shit that most immigrants - especially illegal immigrants - have to go through should make you respect and even admire them... *It is FUCKING TOUGH to be an illegal immigrant.*  Just like Chris Rock said - and AVG Joe quoted him saying - hate the game, not the player.  You can still be against illegal immigration WITHOUT being a FUCKING JERK and having issues with illegals as a group.
> 
> Howgh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's* FUCKING EASY NOT* to be an illegal immigrant innit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a point?  I did not say it is not hard to be an immigrant - it is tough to be an immigrant period - however, it is definitely harder to be an illegal immigrant.  It's quite logical, think about it.
Click to expand...


*what you said was "it's tough to be an illegal immigrant*and then I said *It's easy not to be an illegal immigrant innit? *


----------



## Neser Boha

WillowTree said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Illegal pays no taxes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An incorrect statement - HUGE majority of my illegal immigrant friends (and I had many) paid taxes.  Why?  Because by paying taxes they hoped they would be able to stay in the US longer and not get kicked out... also, they wanted to build up their social security so that after they retired, they could get their retirement money.  Does that sound logical enough for you?  Reconsider.*how did they get a social security card if they were here illegaly? did they break another law and steal someone's number?????*
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?  IF there is such a thing as free healthcare in the US, please tell me where so I can go there and get it.  IF you're talking about going to the emergency room and subsequently not paying for it... I know plenty of AMERICAN CITIZENS that did just that - gave made up names and addresses...*so that makes it okay for illegals to do it???? the one's who steal identity.. boy are you screwed up*
> 
> So fuck off.*no you fuck off.*
> 
> 
> 
> I think in order to be eligible for any state assistance, you need social security number - AT THE LEAST - and it is so much paperwork and red-tape, that I really can't see many illegal aliens going through with it and getting it... really can't.  Of course, if your kid is born in the USA, it's different story - because those kids, like it or not, are AMERICANS.  *you just said they pay taxes so they can get social security.. bozo.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Illegal has no documented income and is eligible for Food Stamps
> and Welfare *Joe Illegal got house loan NINJA loans.. bozo*
> 
> Jose Illegal receives a $500 per month Federal rent subsidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say: bullshit.  See the point above.
> 
> Like you, I also think that illegal immigration has to be curbed and more tightly controlled, but don't go on making false statements, especially without backing them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a idiot.. you actually root for people who break into your house and steal your money and your identity.. what a loon.
Click to expand...


Are you high on crack?


----------



## Neser Boha

WillowTree said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's* FUCKING EASY NOT* to be an illegal immigrant innit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a point?  I did not say it is not hard to be an immigrant - it is tough to be an immigrant period - however, it is definitely harder to be an illegal immigrant.  It's quite logical, think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *what you said was "it's tough to be an illegal immigrant*and then I said *It's easy not to be an illegal immigrant innit? *
Click to expand...


Yes, you are high on crack.


----------



## WillowTree

Neser Boha said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a point?  I did not say it is not hard to be an immigrant - it is tough to be an immigrant period - however, it is definitely harder to be an illegal immigrant.  It's quite logical, think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *what you said was "it's tough to be an illegal immigrant*and then I said *It's easy not to be an illegal immigrant innit? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are high on crack.
Click to expand...




why? cause I shot down your bullshit argument?


----------



## WillowTree

Neser Boha said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are narcissistic?  They think they're perfect culturally?  Have you ever heard of something called 'culture shock'?  Obviously you haven't, which means you're being ignorant and are making ignorant statements.  By extension, you just showed us a perfect example of a pot calling a kettle black... How about you read up about what culture shock is and how it affects people and then go back and read your anti-immigrant posts... you'll feel embarrassed.
> 
> The shit that most immigrants - especially illegal immigrants - have to go through should make you respect and even admire them... *It is FUCKING TOUGH to be an illegal immigrant.*  Just like Chris Rock said - and AVG Joe quoted him saying - hate the game, not the player.  You can still be against illegal immigration WITHOUT being a FUCKING JERK and having issues with illegals as a group.
> 
> Howgh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's* FUCKING EASY NOT* to be an illegal immigrant innit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a point?  I did not say it is not hard to be an immigrant - it is tough to be an immigrant period - however, it is definitely harder to be an illegal immigrant.  It's quite logical, think about it.
Click to expand...


*it's definitely easier not to be an illegal immigrant.. stay the fuck in yer own damn country!!! easy smeazy!*


----------



## Neser Boha

WillowTree said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's* FUCKING EASY NOT* to be an illegal immigrant innit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a point?  I did not say it is not hard to be an immigrant - it is tough to be an immigrant period - however, it is definitely harder to be an illegal immigrant.  It's quite logical, think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *it's definitely easier not to be an illegal immigrant.. stay the fuck in yer own damn country!!! easy smeazy!*
Click to expand...


Are you really that dumb or are you just acting like a total airhead for the fun of it?


----------



## WillowTree

Neser Boha said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a point?  I did not say it is not hard to be an immigrant - it is tough to be an immigrant period - however, it is definitely harder to be an illegal immigrant.  It's quite logical, think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *it's definitely easier not to be an illegal immigrant.. stay the fuck in yer own damn country!!! easy smeazy!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really that dumb or are you just acting like a total airhead for the fun of it?
Click to expand...


*Dumb? Me? It never once occurred to me to sneak into a foreign country, steal services and identity.. so now who is DUmb?*


----------



## Neser Boha

WillowTree said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *it's definitely easier not to be an illegal immigrant.. stay the fuck in yer own damn country!!! easy smeazy!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that dumb or are you just acting like a total airhead for the fun of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Dumb? Me? It never once occurred to me to sneak into a foreign country, steal services and identity.. so now who is DUmb?*
Click to expand...


Willow, dear...  I understand you're afraid of the evil blood-sucking monster illegal aliens doing just what you described above - stealing your identity and US 'services'... but honestly, not all illegal immigrants steal identities, as a matter of fact, I think that is rather rare because by doing that, those same illegal immigrants are taking a huge risk - that one day, when they are eligible for a green card or any 'legal' document allowing them to stay in the US, they won't be able to get it because of just such an act.  It is usually just criminals and people with a lot to hide that do such things - and there is a criminal element to every group of people... because there is a criminal element to people.  

When it comes to 'services'...  US has no services for immigrants to take advantage of... your social services are a fucking hoot that the rest of the world makes fun of - the MAIN reason why immigrants move to the US, therefore, is not to take 'advantage of your almost nonexistent SHITTY as fuck services, but rather, TO MAKE MONEY because your job market is unregulated enough for them to be able to do so.  As a matter of fact, if I were an immigrant and wanted to take advantage of a country's services, I'd rather go to fucking Canada or somewhere in Europe, where they actually have something called social services.  USA is the only country, where immigrants have a lesser rate of unemployment than its citizens.

Think abouts it...


----------



## WillowTree

Neser Boha said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that dumb or are you just acting like a total airhead for the fun of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dumb? Me? It never once occurred to me to sneak into a foreign country, steal services and identity.. so now who is DUmb?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Willow, dear...  I understand you're afraid of the evil blood-sucking monster illegal aliens doing just what you described above - stealing your identity and US 'services'..*nice ploy,, trying to make me look like the bad guy won't work, *. but honestly, not all illegal immigrants steal identities, as a matter of fact,*then tell us how illegal aliens get social security cards whydoncha?* I think that is rather rare because by doing that, those same illegal immigrants are taking a huge risk - that one day, when they are eligible for a green card or any 'legal' document allowing them to stay in the US, they won't be able to get it because of just such an act.  It is usually just criminals and people with a lot to hide that do such things - and there is a criminal element to every group of people... because there is a criminal element to people.  *you are the very person who stated illegal aliens are working and paying taxes so they can draw social security,, now tell us how if they don't steal Identity how they get a social security card.*
> 
> When it comes to 'services'...  US has no services for immigrants to take advantage of... your social services are a fucking hoot that the rest of the world makes fun of -*fuck the world,, you should know by now we don't give a shit what you in the rest of the world think,, then take your precious illegals out of our hospitals and our schools and off our welfare rolls,, leave the shit for US in the the USA>* the MAIN reason why immigrants move to the US, therefore, is not to take 'advantage of your almost nonexistent SHITTY as fuck services, but rather, TO MAKE MONEY because your job market is unregulated enough for them to be able to do so.  As a matter of fact, if I were an immigrant and wanted to take advantage of a country's services, I'd rather go to fucking Canada*go to Canada you will hear them squeal very loudly* or somewhere in Europe, *Europe is good, go there,, why donchya like Mexico?? What's the problem,, ain't Mexico great???*where they actually have something called social services.  USA is the only country, where immigrants have a lesser rate of unemployment than its citizens.
> 
> Think abouts it...
Click to expand...




The above deserves a big Phuck Yew! Happy Trails.


----------



## Neser Boha

WillowTree said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dumb? Me? It never once occurred to me to sneak into a foreign country, steal services and identity.. so now who is DUmb?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow, dear...  I understand you're afraid of the evil blood-sucking monster illegal aliens doing just what you described above - stealing your identity and US 'services'..*nice ploy,, trying to make me look like the bad guy won't work, *. but honestly, not all illegal immigrants steal identities, as a matter of fact,*then tell us how illegal aliens get social security cards whydoncha?* I think that is rather rare because by doing that, those same illegal immigrants are taking a huge risk - that one day, when they are eligible for a green card or any 'legal' document allowing them to stay in the US, they won't be able to get it because of just such an act.  It is usually just criminals and people with a lot to hide that do such things - and there is a criminal element to every group of people... because there is a criminal element to people.  *you are the very person who stated illegal aliens are working and paying taxes so they can draw social security,, now tell us how if they don't steal Identity how they get a social security card.*
> 
> When it comes to 'services'...  US has no services for immigrants to take advantage of... your social services are a fucking hoot that the rest of the world makes fun of -*fuck the world,, you should know by now we don't give a shit what you in the rest of the world think,, then take your precious illegals out of our hospitals and our schools and off our welfare rolls,, leave the shit for US in the the USA>* the MAIN reason why immigrants move to the US, therefore, is not to take 'advantage of your almost nonexistent SHITTY as fuck services, but rather, TO MAKE MONEY because your job market is unregulated enough for them to be able to do so.  As a matter of fact, if I were an immigrant and wanted to take advantage of a country's services, I'd rather go to fucking Canada*go to Canada you will hear them squeal very loudly* or somewhere in Europe, *Europe is good, go there,, why donchya like Mexico?? What's the problem,, ain't Mexico great???*where they actually have something called social services.  USA is the only country, where immigrants have a lesser rate of unemployment than its citizens.
> 
> Think abouts it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above deserves a big Phuck Yew! Happy Trails.
Click to expand...


First off, there are three kinds of immigrants: immigrants that entered the country illegally (almost exclusively south Americans or maybe smuggled Asians), immigrants that entered the country legally, but overstayed their visa and work without a work permit, and then legal immigrants.

Therefore, there are two kinds of 'illegal immigrants'.  The group that entered illegally, can't have social security cards.  The only way they can get a ssn is either through legal ways (marriage) or by stealing somebody's identity, which is really hard and not to mention expensive.  

The other kind of 'illegal' immigrants do have social security numbers because they secured them while their visa was still up to date and before the amount of time they were allowed to stay ran out.  Mind you, it used to be easier to get a social security card than it is today.  Once you have the social security card, you can usually secure a job without having a work permit - usually of a shitty kind, like working on a construction site or being a housekeeper - where the employer doesn't ask to see the card, just cares for the number.  

There are two kinds of social security cards: one says, may work with authorization and the other says nothing.  The one that says nothing is the best one - it's the one that american citizens get, the one with the text is for immigrants.  The immigrants that I spoke of - that pay taxes and all that are the ones that entered legally and have ssn and pay taxes.  The ones that entered illegally have no social security cards and if they do, it is because they stole someone's identity, however, I don't think there are many of them because of the reasons stated above.  I guess this would be the time to dig out a study of some sort to see really what percentage of illegals actually do secure SSN illegally. 

Taxes: if you're an illegal immigrant and have a SSN, you sure as hell pay taxes so that you don't get found out by the IRS, because you wanna stay as long as possible and make as much money as possible.  There are illegals that stay only for a year or two and for them it's not worth paying taxes - but how many 'services' can they really use... in two years one can hardly make sense of the way things work in another country, let alone take full advantage of them (think about it).  Illegals with no SSN are a different story - they can't get a drivers licence, can't really do jack shit...I can see some of them seeing the only answer in paying someone to secure a SSN and/or working permit for them.  There was a guy in Florida that took $10 000 cash and got you a green card - before the INS found him out and locked him up for a few years.  

Illegal immigrants are people like you and me and believe it or not, their lives are so much harder than you could ever imagine... nobody wants to just leave their country and move to another one whose language they don't speak, whose culture they don't share and go through all that fucking stress associated with getting used to it all and figuring all of it out - the illegals that enter illegally are people to be pitied more than anything else...

Statements like:  'I hate illegals' make me wanna barf.  

At the same time... I do agree that something has to be done to prevent illegal immigration because I do understand the plight of American citizens.  However, I won't feel any sympathy towards anyone that 'hates' immigrants and doesn't take the time to understand what those unfortunate people have to go through.  You should be ashamed of yourself if you harbor such negative attitudes towards illegals.  

As has been said numerous times:  hate the game, not the players - yeah, and don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Neser Boha said:


> SW2SILVERQUASI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's why I don't like illegal aliens, in no particular order: They are narcissistic. They are belligerent. Careless, thoughtless  and ignorant. Can I say ignorant, again?  Reckless and excessive on any level  you wish to chose.  Nobody is perfect, they also seem to think they are perfect culturally , but they also see themselves as  victims of a law and a culture  they are pretending  doesn't exist. Call that an inconvenient truth. American culture exists, and has for over 200 years, and it isn't in Espanol for those wimpy losers out there that like Hispanics so much, You wouldn't actually want to contaminate that lily white ass by living with them. I don't know who I despise more, those phony ass  pseudointellectuals that  kiss illegal booty or illegal aliens. I can relate  to the illegals, they are flesh and blood, no some entitled smart asses that get everything handed to them. No, they have the stones to be what they are, that is only thing I can say positive about them. All those rich Gobachos that support and hire illegals, they should be  drawn and quartered, then shot. Shame on you jerks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are narcissistic?  They think they're perfect culturally?  Have you ever heard of something called 'culture shock'?  Obviously you haven't, which means you're being ignorant and are making ignorant statements.  By extension, you just showed us a perfect example of a pot calling a kettle black... How about you read up about what culture shock is and how it affects people and then go back and read your anti-immigrant posts... you'll feel embarrassed.
> 
> The shit that most immigrants - especially illegal immigrants - have to go through should make you respect and even admire them... *It is FUCKING TOUGH to be an illegal immigrant*.  Just like Chris Rock said - and AVG Joe quoted him saying - hate the game, not the player.  You can still be against illegal immigration WITHOUT being a FUCKING JERK and having issues with illegals as a group.
> 
> Howgh.
Click to expand...


Did you really just write this?  Seriously?  Boo-fucking-illegal-alien-hoo.


----------



## Zoom-boing

LaLinda75 said:


> 'National Photo Identification Cards in lieu of a drivers license / State ID.'
> 
> How about this: round up all illegals who have entered the country in the last 5 yrs and deport them - offspring and all. Then and ONLY then should we talk about immigration reform. And when that happens, don't make it easy. Make sure that they pay for the 'civil crime' for entering this country illegally.  Impose a stiff fine; make sure they learn english BEFORE they can apply for citizenship; don't allow chain immigration; and first and foremost, get rid of the anchor baby 'law'.



The only thing I disagree with is the 'don't make it easy' part.  How complicated is it now to become a legal?  Is that at all part of the problem or no?  Maybe that should be changed so it takes less time to become legal, I don't know.  Other than that, I agree with the rest.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Neser Boha said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Illegal pays no taxes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An incorrect statement - *HUGE majority of my illegal immigrant friends* (and I had many) paid taxes.  Why?  Because by paying taxes they hoped they would be able to stay in the US longer and not get kicked out... also, they wanted to build up their social security so that after they retired, *they could get their retirement money*.  Does that sound logical enough for you?  Reconsider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Illegal has full Medical and Dental coverage through the state and
> local clinics at a cost of $0.00 per year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT?  IF there is such a thing as free healthcare in the US, please tell me where so I can go there and get it.  IF you're talking about going to the emergency room and subsequently not paying for it... I know plenty of AMERICAN CITIZENS that did just that - gave made up names and addresses...
> 
> So fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Legal makes too much money is not eligible for Food Stamps or
> welfare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think in order to be eligible for any state assistance, you need social security number - AT THE LEAST - and it is so much paperwork and red-tape, that I really can't see many illegal aliens going through with it and getting it... really can't.  Of course, if your kid is born in the USA, it's different story - because those kids, like it or not, are AMERICANS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Illegal has no documented income and is eligible for Food Stamps
> and Welfare
> 
> Jose Illegal receives a $500 per month Federal rent subsidy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say: bullshit.  See the point above.
> 
> Like you, I also think that illegal immigration has to be curbed and more tightly controlled, but don't go on making false statements, especially without backing them up.
Click to expand...


I didn't read the rest of your post.  What part of 'ILLEGAL' are you not getting?  They are entitled to NOTHING because they are here ILLEGALLY.


----------



## Neser Boha

Zoom-boing said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SW2SILVERQUASI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's why I don't like illegal aliens, in no particular order: They are narcissistic. They are belligerent. Careless, thoughtless  and ignorant. Can I say ignorant, again?  Reckless and excessive on any level  you wish to chose.  Nobody is perfect, they also seem to think they are perfect culturally , but they also see themselves as  victims of a law and a culture  they are pretending  doesn't exist. Call that an inconvenient truth. American culture exists, and has for over 200 years, and it isn't in Espanol for those wimpy losers out there that like Hispanics so much, You wouldn't actually want to contaminate that lily white ass by living with them. I don't know who I despise more, those phony ass  pseudointellectuals that  kiss illegal booty or illegal aliens. I can relate  to the illegals, they are flesh and blood, no some entitled smart asses that get everything handed to them. No, they have the stones to be what they are, that is only thing I can say positive about them. All those rich Gobachos that support and hire illegals, they should be  drawn and quartered, then shot. Shame on you jerks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are narcissistic?  They think they're perfect culturally?  Have you ever heard of something called 'culture shock'?  Obviously you haven't, which means you're being ignorant and are making ignorant statements.  By extension, you just showed us a perfect example of a pot calling a kettle black... How about you read up about what culture shock is and how it affects people and then go back and read your anti-immigrant posts... you'll feel embarrassed.
> 
> The shit that most immigrants - especially illegal immigrants - have to go through should make you respect and even admire them... *It is FUCKING TOUGH to be an illegal immigrant*.  Just like Chris Rock said - and AVG Joe quoted him saying - hate the game, not the player.  You can still be against illegal immigration WITHOUT being a FUCKING JERK and having issues with illegals as a group.
> 
> Howgh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you really just write this?  Seriously?  Boo-fucking-illegal-alien-hoo.
Click to expand...



Ooooh, that hurt... I think I'm gonna cry now.  

Go on now, hate on some Mexicans from behind your computer screen... that is so macho and proves to the whole world what a principled guy you are...  But don't forget about karma... maybe in your next life, you'll be an indigenous inhabitant of Chiapas... and then you'll finally understand what it is like to be hungry.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Neser Boha said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that dumb or are you just acting like a total airhead for the fun of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dumb? Me? It never once occurred to me to sneak into a foreign country, steal services and identity.. so now who is DUmb?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Willow, dear...  I understand you're afraid of the evil blood-sucking monster illegal aliens doing just what you described above - stealing your identity and US 'services'... but honestly, not all illegal immigrants steal identities, as a matter of fact, I think that is rather rare because by doing that, those same illegal immigrants are taking a huge risk - that one day, when they are eligible for a green card or any 'legal' document allowing them to stay in the US, they won't be able to get it because of just such an act.  It is usually just criminals and people with a lot to hide that do such things - and there is a criminal element to every group of people... because there is a criminal element to people.
> 
> When it comes to 'services'...  US has no services for immigrants to take advantage of... your social services are a fucking hoot that the rest of the world makes fun of - the MAIN reason why immigrants move to the US, therefore, is not to take 'advantage of your almost nonexistent SHITTY as fuck services, but rather, TO MAKE MONEY because your job market is unregulated enough for them to be able to do so.  As a matter of fact, if I were an immigrant and wanted to take advantage of a country's services, I'd rather go to fucking Canada or somewhere in Europe, where they actually have something called social services.  USA is the only country, where immigrants have a lesser rate of unemployment than its citizens.
> 
> Think abouts it...
Click to expand...


Again, you seem to miss the point that these people are in U.S. ILLEGALLY.  They are entitled and deserve NADA, ZILCH, ZIP.


----------



## Neser Boha

Zoom-boing said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dumb? Me? It never once occurred to me to sneak into a foreign country, steal services and identity.. so now who is DUmb?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow, dear...  I understand you're afraid of the evil blood-sucking monster illegal aliens doing just what you described above - stealing your identity and US 'services'... but honestly, not all illegal immigrants steal identities, as a matter of fact, I think that is rather rare because by doing that, those same illegal immigrants are taking a huge risk - that one day, when they are eligible for a green card or any 'legal' document allowing them to stay in the US, they won't be able to get it because of just such an act.  It is usually just criminals and people with a lot to hide that do such things - and there is a criminal element to every group of people... because there is a criminal element to people.
> 
> When it comes to 'services'...  US has no services for immigrants to take advantage of... your social services are a fucking hoot that the rest of the world makes fun of - the MAIN reason why immigrants move to the US, therefore, is not to take 'advantage of your almost nonexistent SHITTY as fuck services, but rather, TO MAKE MONEY because your job market is unregulated enough for them to be able to do so.  As a matter of fact, if I were an immigrant and wanted to take advantage of a country's services, I'd rather go to fucking Canada or somewhere in Europe, where they actually have something called social services.  USA is the only country, where immigrants have a lesser rate of unemployment than its citizens.
> 
> Think abouts it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you seem to miss the point that these people are in U.S. ILLEGALLY.  They are entitled and deserve NADA, ZILCH, ZIP.
Click to expand...


Point to the text where I claim that illegal aliens are entitled to any governmental assistance.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Neser Boha said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are narcissistic?  They think they're perfect culturally?  Have you ever heard of something called 'culture shock'?  Obviously you haven't, which means you're being ignorant and are making ignorant statements.  By extension, you just showed us a perfect example of a pot calling a kettle black... How about you read up about what culture shock is and how it affects people and then go back and read your anti-immigrant posts... you'll feel embarrassed.
> 
> The shit that most immigrants - especially illegal immigrants - have to go through should make you respect and even admire them... *It is FUCKING TOUGH to be an illegal immigrant*.  Just like Chris Rock said - and AVG Joe quoted him saying - hate the game, not the player.  You can still be against illegal immigration WITHOUT being a FUCKING JERK and having issues with illegals as a group.
> 
> Howgh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really just write this?  Seriously?  Boo-fucking-illegal-alien-hoo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, that hurt... I think I'm gonna cry now.
> 
> Go on now, hate on some Mexicans from behind your computer screen... that is so macho and proves to the whole world what a principled guy you are...  But don't forget about karma... maybe in your next life, you'll be an indigenous inhabitant of Chiapas... and then you'll finally understand what it is like to be hungry.
Click to expand...


The 'Boo-fucking-illegal-alien-hoo' wasn't directed at you, it was directed at the illegals.  Dense much?

Mexican?  Who said anything about Mexican?  Once again, the race card is played but not by a conservative.  

I don't care if an illegal alien is from Mexico, Ireland or Mars.  They are here ILLEGALLY and deserve squat.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Zoom-boing said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Illegal pays no taxes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *An incorrect statement - HUGE majority of my illegal immigrant friends (and I had many) paid taxes.  Why?  Because by paying taxes they hoped they would be able to stay in the US longer and not get kicked out... also, they wanted to build up their social security so that after they retired, they could get their retirement money.  Does that sound logical enough for you?  Reconsider.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they're paying taxes and paying into SS, how are they doing this?  Don't you need an SS #?  If they're here illegally, how'd they get a SS#?
Click to expand...


----------



## Neser Boha

Zoom-boing said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> *An incorrect statement - HUGE majority of my illegal immigrant friends (and I had many) paid taxes.  Why?  Because by paying taxes they hoped they would be able to stay in the US longer and not get kicked out... also, they wanted to build up their social security so that after they retired, they could get their retirement money.  Does that sound logical enough for you?  Reconsider.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they're paying taxes and paying into SS, how are they doing this?  Don't you need an SS #?  If they're here illegally, how'd they get a SS#?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I explained it in the earlier post...  Read much before talking bunch of nonsense?
Click to expand...


----------



## GHook93

xotoxi said:


> "*Why I Don't Like Illegal Aliens* "
> 
> You shouldn't dislike illegal aliens.
> 
> You should dislike the system that affords them the ability to exist as described.



That is a great way to put it! The system is what we hate not the illegal so much!


----------



## LaLinda75

_Look people - MOST of us are not against illegals as a whole. Speaking for myself, I don't like ANYBODY sneaking into ANY country and then proceeding to take advantage of its generosity. I'm against taking advantage of people AND countries of good will. I am for respecting The Rule of Law! I was raised to respect the law and to NOT take what is not mine to take or to use fraud to gain a means to an end.  When in a foreign country, I do everything I can to respect its laws and its people! I am sick and tired of reading about criminals who have sneaked into our country and commit more crimes here. I am sick and tired of turning on the spanish speaking channels and hearing the way they tweak the news to make themselves the victims. I am tired of hearing how 'evil' the USA is and then seeing how some cry and kick when they are told to leave. I am tired of seeing the crocodile tears of those who claim that they ONLY came here to work and seek a better life. I am tired of hearing how this country is so 'evil' as to demand that our laws be followed and respected! And most of all I am sick and tired of ALL the lies._


----------



## Zoom-boing

Neser Boha said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they're paying taxes and paying into SS, how are they doing this?  Don't you need an SS #?  If they're here illegally, how'd they get a SS#?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I explained it in the earlier post...  Read much before talking bunch of nonsense?
Click to expand...



You're right, my bad.  You did state how illegals get SS#s.  You stated it plain as day:  





> The ones that entered illegally have no social security cards and if they do, it is because they stole someone's identity.



I stopped reading your post after the 





> HUGE majority of my *illegal *immigrant friends (and I had many) paid taxes. Why? Because by paying taxes they hoped they would be able to stay in the US longer and not get kicked out... also, they wanted to build up their social security so that after they retired, they could get their retirement money


 bullshit.

The bottom line is:  you seem to have no problem with anyone being here _illegally_.


----------



## WillowTree

Zoom-boing said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they're paying taxes and paying into SS, how are they doing this?  Don't you need an SS #?  If they're here illegally, how'd they get a SS#?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I explained it in the earlier post...  Read much before talking bunch of nonsense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, my bad.  You did state how illegals get SS#s.  You stated it plain as day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that entered illegally have no social security cards and if they do, it is because they stole someone's identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stopped reading your post after the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGE majority of my *illegal *immigrant friends (and I had many) paid taxes. Why? Because by paying taxes they hoped they would be able to stay in the US longer and not get kicked out... also, they wanted to build up their social security so that after they retired, they could get their retirement money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> The bottom line is:  you seem to have no problem with anyone being here _illegally_.
Click to expand...





Yep! the rule of law means nothing to this bozo,, I suspect he/she might be an illegal.. don't you???


----------



## SW2SILVERQUASI

Why I don't like illegal aliens? Let's make a list. I have a few I would like to start with:
1) Illegal aliens = Property values sink every year, crimes rates grow. Now, is that a coincidence? Graffiti. Shootings. 
 2) Loud stereos. Either in cars or in a residence. To the level that it practically disrupts gravity. And, these people pretend to think nobody would notice?  
3) Belligerent, antagonizing behavior. Call it a culture. I call it being an jerk.
4) Cultural imperialism. Sorry, I don't know what else to call this phenomena. "Hispanics"  drive out anyone  unlike them with sheer antagonism or blind  ignorant stupid behaviour. These people leave a vacuum, and our wonderful illegals replace them with their kin and kindred. That used to be illegal, when Anglos did that . Now, nobody even notices. 
5) Overcrowding. Yep, a two bedroom apartment becomes a metaphor for a sardine can. This is no exaggeration. And, when each and every mother loving son of them has at least one car, well, it gets fun trying to park. Lawns, alleys, in front of fire hydrants. Nuts. 
6) Automobiles. Operating them without licences or insurance, and all that hit and run irresponsible illegal alien fun! Oh, not to mention adding alcohol to the mix, that makes it a little more interesting. 
7) Guns. Try all the last 6 reasons  and then add firearms to the mix. Now, how they get firearms, I don't know,  I have bullet or two in my  poor old house.  I don't  care about the second Amendment any more, just because of that. 
 Feel free to add to the list. I have plenty more to add to it, but that is enough for a reasonable person to think about.


----------



## Neser Boha

SW2SILVERQUASI said:


> Why I don't like illegal aliens? Let's make a list. I have a few I would like to start with:
> 1) Illegal aliens = Property values sink every year, crimes rates grow. Now, is that a coincidence? Graffiti. Shootings.



Property values do not drop because of immigrants, property values drop because of racists like you.  It wasn't that long ago when property values sank when 'the coloreds' moved into the neighborhood. 

Graffiti?  

Shootings?  Try again.



> 2) Loud stereos. Either in cars or in a residence. To the level that it practically disrupts gravity. And, these people pretend to think nobody would notice?



That can be associated with young white/black people as well.  Blame the individual, not the group.  



> 3) Belligerent, antagonizing behavior. Call it a culture. I call it being an jerk.



Immigrants having belligerent, antagonizing behavior.   You must be off your effin' rocker... 

Immigrants come from all sorts of countries and cultures... which 'belligerent antagonizing ... culture' are you speaking of?


> 4) Cultural imperialism. Sorry, I don't know what else to call this phenomena. "Hispanics"  drive out anyone  unlike them with sheer antagonism or blind  ignorant stupid behaviour. These people leave a vacuum, and our wonderful illegals replace them with their kin and kindred. That used to be illegal, when Anglos did that . Now, nobody even notices.




Wow, there's a lot of hate and emptiness in your life... I'm starting to feel very bad for you.


> 5) Overcrowding. Yep, a two bedroom apartment becomes a metaphor for a sardine can. This is no exaggeration. And, when each and every mother loving son of them has at least one car, well, it gets fun trying to park. Lawns, alleys, in front of fire hydrants. Nuts.



Yeah, that can get a bit annoying...  However, it is no reason to dislike illegals en masse.
Some immigrants from Latin or poor (read third-world) countries do that.  Read 'POOR', read 'THIRD WORLD'...



> 6) Automobiles. Operating them without licences or insurance, and all that hit and run irresponsible illegal alien fun! Oh, not to mention adding alcohol to the mix, that makes it a little more interesting.



Nobody should drive without drivers license, of course...  The government should work hard at preventing illegal immigration...


> 7) Guns. Try all the last 6 reasons  and then add firearms to the mix. Now, how they get firearms, I don't know,  I have bullet or two in my  poor old house.  I don't  care about the second Amendment any more, just because of that.
> Feel free to add to the list. I have plenty more to add to it, but that is enough for a reasonable person to think about.



They get guns illegally.  Any American citizen can get hold of illegal weapons if he or she finds the will to do so.  

You sir, have made only one point and that is that you're a bigoted intolerant prick.

Illegal immigration is not ok, hating illegal immigrants is DEFINITELY not ok.


----------



## LaLinda75

'Do you have a point? I did not say it is not hard to be an immigrant - it is tough to be an immigrant period - however, it is definitely harder to be an illegal immigrant. It's quite logical, think about it.'

_Try being an immigrant in any other country. ANY type of immigrant. You find it tough here? LOL! LOL!_


----------



## Neser Boha

LaLinda75 said:


> 'Do you have a point? I did not say it is not hard to be an immigrant - it is tough to be an immigrant period - however, it is definitely harder to be an illegal immigrant. It's quite logical, think about it.'
> 
> _Try being an immigrant in any other country. ANY type of immigrant. You find it tough here? LOL! LOL!_



Sweetheart, being an illegal immigrant is hard anywhere.  The truth is that being an illegal immigrant in other countries than US is harder.  However, a person that feels that he/she is compelled to move into another country illegally - no matter where they come from or where they end up - just try imagining how hard their lives must be for them to make that decision...

Other than that, spare me your half-assed crap...


----------



## LaLinda75

'Other than that, spare me your half-assed crap...'
_
I will - if and when you spare me YOURS -  Sweetheart......._


----------



## Varangian

Neser Boha said:


> Property values do not drop because of immigrants, property values drop because of racists like you...blahblahblah.



Spoken like someone who has never had to live with them.

It's easy to be a liberal when mommy and daddy keep the criminal illegal aliens away from you.


----------



## Amanda

xotoxi said:


> SW2SILVERQUASI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals aliens are not trying to make a political statement. Sneaking in, and playing dumb. It's the path of least resistance. Or, they could actually do the right thing, and remain in Mexico or immigrate legally to norte America. So immigrating illegally seems to be a valid third choice? Since when? Why we don't like illegal aliens? Hmm. Because they ignore international laws and the host culture? Wow, everyone likes being disrespected and treated like irreleveant garbage. Don't YOU? Yep. Illegal;s really care about the negative impact they have on American culture, I bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of illegal aliens sneak in illegally vs. come here legally on a visa which then lapses?
> 
> I'm guessing the majority are the latter.
Click to expand...


According to Illegal immigration to the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia in 2006, about 45%[21] of illegal immigrants were Visa overstayers

so... no, the majority aren't on a lapsed visa. Also, some of those may eventually leave, there's no incentive for someone here completely illegally to ever leave.

FWIW, I don't hate illegals, I think it makes sense for them to want to have better lives. I think current laws should be enforced. Employers shouldn't be allowed to get away with hiring them. If we stopped that we'd have the problem mostly solved, IMO.


----------



## Neser Boha

Amanda said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SW2SILVERQUASI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals aliens are not trying to make a political statement. Sneaking in, and playing dumb. It's the path of least resistance. Or, they could actually do the right thing, and remain in Mexico or immigrate legally to norte America. So immigrating illegally seems to be a valid third choice? Since when? Why we don't like illegal aliens? Hmm. Because they ignore international laws and the host culture? Wow, everyone likes being disrespected and treated like irreleveant garbage. Don't YOU? Yep. Illegal;s really care about the negative impact they have on American culture, I bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of illegal aliens sneak in illegally vs. come here legally on a visa which then lapses?
> 
> I'm guessing the majority are the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Illegal immigration to the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia in 2006, about 45%[21] of illegal immigrants were Visa overstayers
> 
> so... no, the majority aren't on a lapsed visa. Also, some of those may eventually leave, there's no incentive for someone here completely illegally to ever leave.
> 
> FWIW, I don't hate illegals, I think it makes sense for them to want to have better lives. I think current laws should be enforced. Employers shouldn't be allowed to get away with hiring them. If we stopped that we'd have the problem mostly solved, IMO.
Click to expand...


Now there is an opinion I can agree with.


----------



## Neser Boha

Varangian said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Property values do not drop because of immigrants, property values drop because of racists like you...blahblahblah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like someone who has never had to live with them.
> 
> It's easy to be a liberal when mommy and daddy keep the criminal illegal aliens away from you.
Click to expand...


For some time, most of my friends were visa overstayers or totally illegal.  And who says I'm a liberal, Vag?


----------



## Care4all

Big Black Dog said:


> Here is an example of why hiring illegal aliens is not opposed by liberals and why
> illegal aliens always vote for the soicalist democrats. Jose's vote is bought by the liberals and paid for by Joe.
> 
> You have 2 families..."Joe Legal" and "Jose Illegal".
> 
> Both families have 2 parents, 2 children and live in California.
> 
> "Joe Legal" Works in construction, has a Social Security Number, and
> makes $25.00 per hour with payroll taxes deducted...
> 
> "Jose Illegal" Also works in construction, has "NO" Social Security
> Number, and gets paid $15.00 cash "under the table".
> 
> Joe Legal...$25.00 per hour x 40 hours, $1000.00 per week, $52,000 per
> year, now take 30% away for state federal tax,
> 
> Joe Legal now has $31,231.00
> 
> Jose Illegal...$15.00 per hour x 40 hours, $600.00 per week, $31,200.00
> per year
> 
> Jose Illegal pays no taxes...
> 
> Jose Illegal now has $31,200.00
> 
> Joe Legal pays Medical and Dental Insurance with limited coverage,
> $1000.00 per month $12,000.00 per year,
> 
> Joe Legal now has $19,231.00
> 
> Jose Illegal has full Medical and Dental coverage through the state and
> local clinics at a cost of $0.00 per year
> 
> Jose Illegal still has $31,200.00
> 
> Joe Legal makes too much money is not eligible for Food Stamps or
> welfare
> 
> Joe Legal pays for food, $1,000.00 per month, $12,000.00 per year
> 
> Joe Legal now has $7,231.00
> 
> Jose Illegal has no documented income and is eligible for Food Stamps
> and Welfare
> 
> Jose Illegal still has $31,200.00
> 
> Joe Legal pays rent of $1,000.00 per month, $12,000.00 per year
> 
> Joe Legal is now in the hole, minus (-) $4,769.00
> 
> Jose Illegal receives a $500 per month Federal rent subsidy
> 
> Jose Illegal pays rent $500.00 per month, $6,000.00 per year
> 
> Jose Illegal still has $25,200.00
> 
> Joe Legal now works overtime on Saturdays or gets a part time job after
> work.
> 
> Jose Illegal has nights and weekends off to enjoy with his family.
> 
> Joe Legal's and Jose Illegal's children both attend the same school.
> 
> Joe Legal pays for his children's lunches while:
> 
> Jose Illegal's children get a government sponsored lunch.
> 
> Jose Illegal's children have an after school ESL program.
> 
> Joe Legal's children go home.
> 
> Joe Legal and Jose Illegal both enjoy the same Police and Fire Services,
> but Joe paid for them and Jose did not pay.
> 
> 
> THIS IS NOT A PARTY ISSUE: IT'S A COMMON SENSE ISSUE.....
> 
> Don't vote OR support any politician that supports illegal aliens...
> 
> Make it a point to know how your representative votes, State and
> Federal.....
> 
> It's PAST time to take a stand for America and Americans!



How does one qualify for medical and *dental *in california if they make 31k a year?

How does anyone qualify for medical and DENTAL care in california, paid by the government...what is the law, I wonder?

Those businesses hiring the illegals are most at fault...


----------



## Varangian

Neser Boha said:


> For some time, most of my friends were visa overstayers or totally illegal.



Oh, bullshit.  You may have known a person or two who overstayed a visa.  And I'm not really concerned about those; they at least passed health and criminal background screenings before crossing our border.

I'm worried about the horde of filthy, uneducated, diseased criminals, the dregs of the third world that sluices across our border like muck from the mouth of a sewer pipe.  No one, and I mean No one, who has had to live in close proximity to them thinks they're just nice people trying to get by.

They're a chancre that won't heal.  



> And who says I'm a liberal, Vag?



You do.  With every post.


----------



## SW2SILVER

Neser Boha said:


> Neser Boha: Kiddo, you don't have a clue how the world works. Or how real people are, for that matter. I live around and amongst illegal aliens.  These people are amazingly territorial. They are incredibly thoughtless and insensitive. They don't share your ideals of liberalism or equality. YOU had better get that through your cerebellum. They hate people like you. But, they like the fact that you are  dumb enough to forgo common sense for  foolish idealism that benifits them idealism . Oh, yes, I hate them all right. You presume it's about race or culture. Idiot. You wouldn't know a racist from a taffy apple. This issue goes a little deeper than that prepackaged pro-illegal alien propaganda.  Girl, just shut up until you have had some experience on the issue. Platitudes and cliches don't cut it.


----------



## SW2SILVER

Let me add this , just for Neser Boha: I never said I hated immigrants. Stop reading things into my posts. Illegal aliens are NOT immigrants. Who's fault is ti the two are being confused?                     We can't tell who is who  anymore. We ALL want clarity.  Even Idealists against racism, I hope. Let's separate the wheat from the chafe. I hate liars. I hate posers, frauds,. Call em' what you will. Truth will out.


----------



## Emma

Well, it's obvious what email is making the rounds now...


----------



## GHook93

Neser Boha said:


> Property values do not drop because of immigrants, property values drop because of racists like you.  It wasn't that long ago when property values sank when 'the coloreds' moved into the neighborhood.


Oh what leftist garbage! Property values sink plain and simple because crime, violence and drugs increase! Of course you sit their tossing stones, but I would bet dollars to doughnuts you live in a smug all white community!




Neser Boha said:


> Graffiti?


Take a look at East LA and there you get your proof!




Neser Boha said:


> Shootings?  Try again.


Why don't YOU try again. It has been proven that were there in a high concentration of illegal immigrates the gangs (such as MS 13, Eme, La Neustro Familia and the Latin Kings follow). With the gangs comes violence!




Neser Boha said:


> 2) Loud stereos. Either in cars or in a residence. To the level that it practically disrupts gravity. And, these people pretend to think nobody would notice?



That can be associated with young white/black people as well.  Blame the individual, not the group.  [/QUOTE]
I agree with that you ever live next to an inspiring young rock band? Its pretty annoying.




Neser Boha said:


> Immigrants come from all sorts of countries and cultures... which 'belligerent antagonizing ... culture' are you speaking of?


I agree it depends on the person and not necessarily their immigration status. But many come here thinking America owes them something because they came here. 



Neser Boha said:


> Wow, there's a lot of hate and emptiness in your life... I'm starting to feel very bad for you.


It probably better than the blind hypocritical liberalism that you support. You can only put your head in the sand so long before you suffocate!



Neser Boha said:


> Yeah, that can get a bit annoying...  However, it is no reason to dislike illegals en masse.
> Some immigrants from Latin or poor (read third-world) countries do that.  Read 'POOR', read 'THIRD WORLD'...


What is your point, besides another reason to keep your head in the same and support the leftist hypocritical oath!



Neser Boha said:


> Nobody should drive without drivers license, of course...  The government should work hard at preventing illegal immigration...


Guess blind leftist, they do! Even though I believe 49 states have laws on the books prohibiting driving without insurance. I will admit many Mexicans in chicago are some of the safest drivers (they constantly drive 15 in a 30 mph zone, never run red lights and take turns slower than a sail), but if and when they get into accidents the other driver is SOL. First, because they have no insurance. Second, because they are hard to find larger. Third, because when you find them they are typically judgment proof (this is the same for poor people with no insurance also). Lastly, because the police are prohibited from doing anything by communist leftist groups like the ACLU and La Raza!

Its a big problem in which you leftist once again like to keep your heads in the ground on!



Neser Boha said:


> They get guns illegally.  Any American citizen can get hold of illegal weapons if he or she finds the will to do so.


Wow a leftist arguing for the 2nd amendment! LOL, you will stick to the leftist hypocritical oath at all costs huh?



Neser Boha said:


> Illegal immigration is not ok


Yet you will defend it at all costs! So what does that make you? I doubt words like smart and intelligent come to mind!


----------



## GHook93

Everytime we let in immigrants from war-torn regions of the 3rd world it truly ends up biting us in the ass.

Ecuador - We let in thousands upon thousands during their bloody civil war, what has that led to, probably the most dangerous gang in America - MS 13. All their original members were so called refugees.

Cambodia - We let in a ton of them during the Khmer Rouge days and what did that lead to? The forming of the little rascals. Now even the traditionally peaceful Asian community has it gang problems.

Colombia - See the drug wars.

Mexico - Eme/Mexican Mafia. 

Cuba - Escape Castro and come to FL to start what the 60-80s called the Cuba crime wave!

Haiti - Haitians came over here as so called refugees and instead they competed head to head with the Cubans during the crime wave!

Somalia - Talk to any MN and they will tell you about the Somalian gang problem and now a recruitment into terrorist organizations 


I see a trend here!


----------



## SW2SILVER

Let me make something clear on this thread. Hating illegal aliens is no crime.  I have lived amongst them for over 15 years. I have had enough negative experiences with them to justify loathing them, and then some. Assaulted, property vandalized,  harassed and intimidated by these people. Because, they hate us for being here and not being accommodating enough to vanish and make room for them. They just want us to go away. They are soooo bloody arrogant, they feel entitled to the keys to the kingdom for the act of sneaking in,  having babies and paying taxes.  It's amazing we have gotten to this point, with over 12 MILLION illegal aliens here and they just keep on coming. That is not cool. I see their insufferable arrogance, and their contempt for Americans and our culture. I hate arrogance. That is what I hate the most about these self important twits.


----------



## Neser Boha

SW2SILVER said:


> Let me make something clear on this thread. Hating illegal aliens is no crime.  I have lived amongst them for over 15 years. I have had enough negative experiences with them to justify loathing them, and then some. Assaulted, property vandalized,  harassed and intimidated by these people. Because, they hate us for being here and not being accommodating enough to vanish and make room for them. They just want us to go away. They are soooo bloody arrogant, they feel entitled to the keys to the kingdom for the act of sneaking in,  having babies and paying taxes.  It's amazing we have gotten to this point, with over 12 MILLION illegal aliens here and they just keep on coming. That is not cool. I see their insufferable arrogance, and their contempt for Americans and our culture. I hate arrogance. That is what I hate the most about these self important twits.



You hate arrogance, yet you're arrogant as hell - and damn stupid.

Look, dumbfuck, I've had negative experiences with Gypsies from the time I was born until I moved away from my home-city, yet I don't HATE them.  There are awesome decent people in all groups, which is enough of a reason not to hate the entire group.

Try to ponder that.


----------



## Neser Boha

The only reason why I'm replying to your response, is because I feel very strongly about this issue.  So for now, I'll get over the fact that you're a proven spineless liar (in other threads).



GHook93 said:


> Oh what leftist garbage! Property values sink plain and simple because crime, violence and drugs increase! Of course you sit their tossing stones, but I would bet dollars to doughnuts you live in a smug all white community!



Yeah, they do sink because of the above mentioned reasons, yet not all communities with large percentages of immigrants are violent, dangerous places to live.

When I lived in the US, I spent a lot of time around immigrants - legal or illegal.  After all, I was an immigrant myself.  Right now, I'm an immigrant yet again - this time in Sweden.




> Take a look at East LA and there you get your proof!
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't YOU try again. It has been proven that were there in a high concentration of illegal immigrates the gangs (such as MS 13, Eme, La Neustro Familia and the Latin Kings follow). With the gangs comes violence!



Those gangs should definitely be done away with asap.  I'll never condone any criminal activity.  However, how many gangs made of American citizens have you heard of?  I'm sure there are many more of those.




> I agree it depends on the person and not necessarily their immigration status. But many come here thinking America owes them something because they came here.



There is something called 'culture shock' that plays a huge part in what you're describing as people feeling their new host-country 'owes them something'.  I went through it when I moved from CZ to US.  You can look it up online, it is a real psychological term and it is very hard - at least for some - to get over.  

From wikipedia, a little definition: 





> Culture shock refers to the anxiety and feelings (of surprise, disorientation, uncertainty, confusion, etc.) felt when people have to operate within a different and unknown cultural or social environment, such as a foreign country. It *grows out of the difficulties in assimilating the new culture*, causing difficulty in knowing what is appropriate and what is not. This is often combined with a dislike for or even disgust (moral or aesthetical) with certain aspects of the new or different culture.



The above quote is not enough to explain the phenomenon of culture shock, the rest of the wikipedia article does well enough.  You will really understand then some immigrants' negative attitudes towards their host-country.  It has nothing to do with true hate or there being anything wrong with them or the country.



> It probably better than the blind hypocritical liberalism that you support. You can only put your head in the sand so long before you suffocate!



Oh, fuck off with that stupid ignorant bullshit, will ya?    






Neser Boha said:


> Nobody should drive without drivers license, of course...  The government should work hard at preventing illegal immigration...





> Guess blind leftist, they do! Even though I believe 49 states have laws on the books prohibiting driving without insurance.



Oh really?  Seriously?  It is illegal to drive without insurance or a driver's licence?  Ooooh!  You totally stumped me!  I DIDN'T KNOW!






Neser Boha said:


> They get guns illegally.  Any American citizen can get hold of illegal weapons if he or she finds the will to do so.





> Wow a leftist arguing for the 2nd amendment! LOL, you will stick to the leftist hypocritical oath at all costs huh?





Where and when have I said that I am opposed to the 2nd amendment?  Just because I seem overtly liberal to you, my dear idiot, doesn't mean that I'm some sort of partisan hack like some on this board.  

I am very simply and very clearly advocating AGAINST GROUP HATRED OF IMMIGRANTS WHETHER LEGAL OR ILLEGAL, period.



> Yet you will defend it at all costs! So what does that make you? I doubt words like smart and intelligent come to mind!



I think it's quite logical to be *against illegal immigration* while advocating *against hatred of illegal immigrants*.  And I also think that everyone with an IQ above 90 with at least basic reasoning skills, would agree with me.  You really are not very smart, are you?


----------



## LaLinda75

_Illegals ONLY pay taxes via merchandise that they buy. But being that the great majority are paid under the table, they do NOT pay the amount of taxes that the rest of us pay. And that folks is the reality of it.  And contrary to the pc crowd, they DO use up alot of these taxes via the freebies which this government allows them.  Maybe we should start fighting our own government and the abuse upon the american people._


----------



## SW2SILVER

Neser Boha said:


> I STILL LIVE WITH ILLEGAL ALIENS. In real time. Gypsies? Gimme a break.  When was that? Last time you toured Europe? Poor, poor baby , how you must suffer. I love this, you ARROGANT liberal pricks support ARROGANT illegal aliens without batting an eye, but, if poor little moi contradicts  you, I am the bad guy.  You, dear, need  to get in touch with reality. Stop listening to NPR and all that.  You are naive on this issue, and it shows.  I have been assaulted  twice by your little humble group of "People". They even walked into my home, and threatened to kill me. Ever have THAT happen to you? I have been threatened  a few times , but never like that. Lets see... A Anglo was killed outside of my Casa by a bunch of these "people" because he defended a Hispanic woman these macho hombres  were harassing. I guess, that is what diversity is about, ehh? Across the alley, a hispanic guy was knifed in a gang attack by another group of hispanics...I have lived in this area for over 15 years, and this crap NEVER happened before THESE creeps showed up. You defend that? Is that what Your idealism amounts to? I didn't always feel this way, I came to hating these jerks because they are antagonist jerks. Just like you.


----------



## SW2SILVER

I would like to add this to this board. For what it is worth. Back in the late 90's, I attended a couple of ACORN meetings. I felt, as poor American, and also  being disenfranchised , that ACORN may help. I realized in short order, that they were only about adding to their membership, that is, FUNDING. Secondly, they were primarily concerned with minority related issues. First meeting I attended, they made it clear. They forbade the use of the word "illegal alien", or even bringing up the issue of illegal aliens, period.  They wouldn't hear of the fact that some Americans are actually being hurt by illegals, no no, that just doesn't work for them. Instead, they offer up ideas like, add more police patrols. Add more streetlights. Add more stop signs. Instead of focusing on illegal aliens and the crime they bring, instead of offering immigration enforcement, they play petty games and pander to illegal aliens for funding. I am still as disillusioned and twice as disenfranchised, and illegal aliens still hurt me. Years later,  things are worse. And, I get called a "racist" too boot, by pseudo intellectuals that think I deserve to be treated like shit because I am a poor white working stiff. That double standard crap, pity the poor Mexican illegal. Screw the poor white guy. Is that it? Some of you need to shut up and move into a Barrio, and that will be a little more illuminating than a  college course. But, yer all talk, and no walk. Empty rhetoric and empty ethics. Assholes.


----------



## Care4all

I had no idea that illegal aliens were even a political issue back in the 90's?

this is something I only became politically aware of in the new millennium....

And I am surprised ACORN cared about illegal aliens at all, unless and perhaps if this was in one of the boarder states....maybe...?

I thought their concern was with primarily the black minority in the USA and illegal aliens or latinos in general and black america, at least in the north east, are not known to like eachother?


----------



## WillowTree

SW2SILVER said:


> I would like to add this to this board. For what it is worth. Back in the late 90's, I attended a couple of ACORN meetings. I felt, as poor American, and also  being disenfranchised , that ACORN may help. I realized in short order, that they were only about adding to their membership, that is, FUNDING. Secondly, they were primarily concerned with minority related issues. First meeting I attended, they made it clear. They forbade the use of the word "illegal alien", or even bringing up the issue of illegal aliens, period.  They wouldn't hear of the fact that some Americans are actually being hurt by illegals, no no, that just doesn't work for them. Instead, they offer up ideas like, add more police patrols. Add more streetlights. Add more stop signs. Instead of focusing on illegal aliens and the crime they bring, instead of offering immigration enforcement, they play petty games and pander to illegal aliens for funding. I am still as disillusioned and twice as disenfranchised, and illegal aliens still hurt me. Years later,  things are worse. And, I get called a "racist" too boot, by pseudo intellectuals that think I deserve to be treated like shit because I am a poor white working stiff. That double standard crap, pity the poor Mexican illegal. Screw the poor white guy. Is that it? Some of you need to shut up and move into a Barrio, and that will be a little more illuminating than a  college course. But, yer all talk, and no walk. Empty rhetoric and empty ethics. Assholes.



I wouldn't let it bother me one whit, about being called racist.. it's that thing they do when they have no argument. I'm still trying to get them to explain to me why they think Americans should work their asses off to pay the way for illegals,, get not coherent answers from any of them.. none!


----------



## Sunni Man

GHook93 said:


> Everytime we let in immigrants from war-torn regions of the 3rd world it truly ends up biting us in the ass.
> 
> Ecuador - We let in thousands upon thousands during their bloody civil war, what has that led to, probably the most dangerous gang in America - MS 13. All their original members were so called refugees.
> 
> Cambodia - We let in a ton of them during the Khmer Rouge days and what did that lead to? The forming of the little rascals. Now even the traditionally peaceful Asian community has it gang problems.
> 
> Colombia - See the drug wars.
> 
> Mexico - Eme/Mexican Mafia.
> 
> Cuba - Escape Castro and come to FL to start what the 60-80s called the Cuba crime wave!
> 
> Haiti - Haitians came over here as so called refugees and instead they competed head to head with the Cubans during the crime wave!
> 
> Somalia - Talk to any MN and they will tell you about the Somalian gang problem and now a recruitment into terrorist organizations
> 
> 
> I see a trend here!


The worst immigrants we ever let in were the Jews after WWII

They have done their best to destroy our country, government, and our freedoms.

In the 90"s we let in the Russian Jews.

They have been the worst of the worst.

Basically, a huge human crime wave that has swept across American cities.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Care4all said:


> I had no idea that illegal aliens were even a political issue back in the 90's?
> 
> this is something I only became politically aware of in the new millennium....
> 
> And I am surprised ACORN cared about illegal aliens at all, unless and perhaps if this was in one of the boarder states....maybe...?
> 
> I thought their concern was with primarily the black minority in the USA and illegal aliens or latinos in general and black america, at least in the north east, are not known to like eachother?



It was a very big issue, Yet nothing was done about this Government enabled foreign invasion of The United States of America. Alot of people thought Bush would do something, but he turned out to be a Liberal Republican lap dog for Mexico. Now very soon the madman Obama is gonna grant amnesty to all of them so they can get their International Socialist hands on all the extra Tax money. Then The legalized illegalls will form Unions and all the cheap goods will go up. It's pure madness. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter

Emma said:


> Well, it's obvious what email is making the rounds now...



Hello my Leftist friend. It's always funny when you recognize someone from another Forum. Just wanted to say hi. ~BH


----------



## SW2SILVER

ACORN is one thing. But, my representative in city Council, (Hiawatha Davis. Yes, that was his real name) didn't return ANY of my calls, no matter how desperate. It seems, illegal aliens were just as verboten with the Denver city council way back when this issue got rolling. It seems that my local representatives weren't PROACTIVE on this topic. Not anymore than ACORN was. No, instead,  they     wait and then clean up the mess after the dust  settles. I don't care who, what  or what the issue is,  that isn't how how solve civic issues. When representatives ignore American citizens, something is very wrong, no matter how you slice it.


----------



## mystic

SW2SILVERQUASI said:


> Why I don't like illegal aliens? Let's make a list. I have a few I would like to start with:
> 1) Illegal aliens = Property values sink every year, crimes rates grow. Now, is that a coincidence? Graffiti. Shootings.
> 2) Loud stereos. Either in cars or in a residence. To the level that it practically disrupts gravity. And, these people pretend to think nobody would notice?
> 3) Belligerent, antagonizing behavior. Call it a culture. I call it being an jerk.
> 4) Cultural imperialism. Sorry, I don't know what else to call this phenomena. "Hispanics"  drive out anyone  unlike them with sheer antagonism or blind  ignorant stupid behaviour. These people leave a vacuum, and our wonderful illegals replace them with their kin and kindred. That used to be illegal, when Anglos did that . Now, nobody even notices.
> 5) Overcrowding. Yep, a two bedroom apartment becomes a metaphor for a sardine can. This is no exaggeration. And, when each and every mother loving son of them has at least one car, well, it gets fun trying to park. Lawns, alleys, in front of fire hydrants. Nuts.
> 6) Automobiles. Operating them without licences or insurance, and all that hit and run irresponsible illegal alien fun! Oh, not to mention adding alcohol to the mix, that makes it a little more interesting.
> 7) Guns. Try all the last 6 reasons  and then add firearms to the mix. Now, how they get firearms, I don't know,  I have bullet or two in my  poor old house.  I don't  care about the second Amendment any more, just because of that.
> Feel free to add to the list. I have plenty more to add to it, but that is enough for a reasonable person to think about.



 You just described the trappings of poverty and it's sister ignorance. Now, if you had made a thread titled, "Why I don't like poor people," I would have no issue with you being honest about the way you feel. Some of the things on your list are really hilarious. Illegal immigrants = loud car stereos?


----------



## indianaboy

Neser Boha said:


> The only way they can get a ssn is either through legal ways (marriage) or by stealing somebody's identity, which is really hard and not to mention *expensive*.


As a PD, I can tell you that that's utter hogwash.  SS cards go for $25 on the streets of Chicago.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The illegals are not going anywhere; in their minds, they are home.

Let's figure out how to reform our immigration laws and move on.


----------



## Amanda

indianaboy said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way they can get a ssn is either through legal ways (marriage) or by stealing somebody's identity, which is really hard and not to mention *expensive*.
> 
> 
> 
> As a PD, I can tell you that that's utter hogwash.  SS cards go for $25 on the streets of Chicago.
Click to expand...


I agree. Identity theft is neither difficult or expensive. The last place I worked we had someone fired, then arrested for stealing data that made identity theft VERY easy. I don't know where anyone would get the idea it's hard to do or costs a lot. All it takes is a dishonest person in the right position and you have nearly limitless opportunities.


----------



## SW2SILVER

mystic said:


> SW2SILVERQUASI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why I don't like illegal aliens? Let's make a list. I have a few I would like to start with:
> 1) Illegal aliens = Property values sink every year, crimes rates grow. Now, is that a coincidence? Graffiti. Shootings.
> 2) Loud stereos. Either in cars or in a residence. To the level that it practically disrupts gravity. And, these people pretend to think nobody would notice?
> 3) Belligerent, antagonizing behavior. Call it a culture. I call it being an jerk.
> 4) Cultural imperialism. Sorry, I don't know what else to call this phenomena. "Hispanics"  drive out anyone  unlike them with sheer antagonism or blind  ignorant stupid behaviour. These people leave a vacuum, and our wonderful illegals replace them with their kin and kindred. That used to be illegal, when Anglos did that . Now, nobody even notices.
> 5) Overcrowding. Yep, a two bedroom apartment becomes a metaphor for a sardine can. This is no exaggeration. And, when each and every mother loving son of them has at least one car, well, it gets fun trying to park. Lawns, alleys, in front of fire hydrants. Nuts.
> 6) Automobiles. Operating them without licences or insurance, and all that hit and run irresponsible illegal alien fun! Oh, not to mention adding alcohol to the mix, that makes it a little more interesting.
> 7) Guns. Try all the last 6 reasons  and then add firearms to the mix. Now, how they get firearms, I don't know,  I have bullet or two in my  poor old house.  I don't  care about the second Amendment any more, just because of that.
> Feel free to add to the list. I have plenty more to add to it, but that is enough for a reasonable person to think about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just described the trappings of poverty and it's sister ignorance. Now, if you had made a thread titled, "Why I don't like poor people," I would have no issue with you being honest about the way you feel. Some of the things on your list are really hilarious. Illegal immigrants = loud car stereos?
Click to expand...


Hello! Just thought I's stop by and knock your sorry ass off that high horse you are riding on. I am POOR. I know what the  motherfucking issue is about.  Wrap this around that chikenshit petty mind of yours : WE ALREADY HAVE ENOUGH POOR. We don't need to have Mexican illegalsbarge in here and make matters WORSE for the rest of us. Now, huckleberry, don't condescend to me again. OK? You need a little slice of humble pie. Please. I live with these folks, I work with them and some of my family is married to them. Is that intimate  knowledge enough, or do I need to bring the golden fucking fleece, too?  I cant do that, sorry.


----------



## Zona

If America really wanted to get rid of the Illegal immigrants here, they would.  They wont because of the money America makes on them.

If America really wanted to, they would go after the business owners who hire them.  Again, its all about money.  

Seriously.


----------



## Zona

Pic looks old but this one is more recent..


----------



## WillowTree

Zona said:


> If America really wanted to get rid of the Illegal immigrants here, they would.  They wont because of the money America makes on them.
> 
> *If Americabusiness owners who hire them.  Again, its all about money.   really wanted to, they would go after the
> *
> Seriously.



How? And, would that be fair? Since the business owners are prevented from verifying documentation? The ACLU works for the illegals.. That's a powerful lobby.


----------



## Agnapostate

Zona said:


>



That doesn't even make sense. Spaniards _are_ white and non-white Mexicans were classified as Indians during that period.


----------



## rhodescholar

LaLinda75 said:


> Illegals don't vote, doh!
> 
> _Say what???? LOL! LOL! LOL! Boy do you have it all wrong. Are YOU asked for ID when you vote? Does anybody check the voter registration form where it clearly states that if you are NOT a USA citizen you can't vote??? It's all a joke folks. Wake up America!_



I got one even better for you - illegal CAN legally vote - when it comes to their local school board if they have children in their local public school...isn't that great - they do not pay taxes for, but can send their kids to the local school - and still get a say in how the school is run!

When the mexicos get here, they must not think Americans are stupid - they certainly KNOW it.


----------



## veritas

Big Black Dog said:


> Here is an example of why hiring illegal aliens is not opposed by liberals and why
> illegal aliens always vote for the soicalist democrats. Jose's vote is bought by the liberals and paid for by Joe.
> 
> You have 2 families..."Joe Legal" and "Jose Illegal".
> 
> Both families have 2 parents, 2 children and live in California.
> 
> "Joe Legal" Works in construction, has a Social Security Number, and
> makes $25.00 per hour with payroll taxes deducted...
> 
> "Jose Illegal" Also works in construction, has "NO" Social Security
> Number, and gets paid $15.00 cash "under the table".
> 
> Joe Legal...$25.00 per hour x 40 hours, $1000.00 per week, $52,000 per
> year, now take 30% away for state federal tax,
> 
> Joe Legal now has $31,231.00
> 
> Jose Illegal...$15.00 per hour x 40 hours, $600.00 per week, $31,200.00
> per year
> 
> Jose Illegal pays no taxes...
> 
> Jose Illegal now has $31,200.00
> 
> Joe Legal pays Medical and Dental Insurance with limited coverage,
> $1000.00 per month $12,000.00 per year,
> 
> Joe Legal now has $19,231.00
> 
> Jose Illegal has full Medical and Dental coverage through the state and
> local clinics at a cost of $0.00 per year
> 
> Jose Illegal still has $31,200.00
> 
> Joe Legal makes too much money is not eligible for Food Stamps or
> welfare
> 
> Joe Legal pays for food, $1,000.00 per month, $12,000.00 per year
> 
> Joe Legal now has $7,231.00
> 
> Jose Illegal has no documented income and is eligible for Food Stamps
> and Welfare
> 
> Jose Illegal still has $31,200.00
> 
> Joe Legal pays rent of $1,000.00 per month, $12,000.00 per year
> 
> Joe Legal is now in the hole, minus (-) $4,769.00
> 
> Jose Illegal receives a $500 per month Federal rent subsidy
> 
> Jose Illegal pays rent $500.00 per month, $6,000.00 per year
> 
> Jose Illegal still has $25,200.00
> 
> Joe Legal now works overtime on Saturdays or gets a part time job after
> work.
> 
> Jose Illegal has nights and weekends off to enjoy with his family.
> 
> Joe Legal's and Jose Illegal's children both attend the same school.
> 
> Joe Legal pays for his children's lunches while:
> 
> Jose Illegal's children get a government sponsored lunch.
> 
> Jose Illegal's children have an after school ESL program.
> 
> Joe Legal's children go home.
> 
> Joe Legal and Jose Illegal both enjoy the same Police and Fire Services,
> but Joe paid for them and Jose did not pay.
> 
> 
> THIS IS NOT A PARTY ISSUE: IT'S A COMMON SENSE ISSUE.....
> 
> Don't vote OR support any politician that supports illegal aliens...
> 
> Make it a point to know how your representative votes, State and
> Federal.....
> 
> It's PAST time to take a stand for America and Americans!





You either didn't write this schlock or have never done taxes or both.

Joe has 4, possibly 6, exemptions. Then he has a standard deduction or he could itemize if he has a mortgage and property taxes.

So: Fail.


----------



## SW2SILVER

About ten years ago I witnessed this incident. I had to renew my drivers' license. I went to the local licensing office. While waiting in line, there were 5 Hispanic males in front of me. It turned out, ONLY  ONE  of them was there to take the test . ALL 5 of them got to help this guy. ALL  of them! He needed  their "assistance" ? This actually happened, as god is (was or if he ever existed), is my witness. How often can anyone pull a stunt like that, and then hum a few bars of the Mexican National anthem like pretend everything is normal? Stuff like THAT  ISN&#8217;T supposed to happen, either, but it does. Thing about that, Americans are becoming a bunch of gutless wonders, we believe that this shit can&#8217;t happen, because we believe that everyone plays by the rules and would never  abuse  the system. Don&#8217;t be so naïve. Yeah ,  I believe Illegals can practically  get away with murder, so,  people that cheat  on immigration won&#8217;t have any qualms cheating on taxes or  health care, anything else, for that matter. It seems like a natural  progression , boyo. Where do they STOP cheating, lying or misrepresenting themselves? At WHAT point is that? Tell me, because, that is the holy grail and the Rosetta stone of this entire issue.  Their lying and misrepresentation, that is what this &#8220; illegal alien&#8221; thing is all about.


----------



## Vic

The Democrats will allow the illegals to continue to flow in, and will, through ACORN, get them all registered to vote Democratic.


----------



## rhodescholar

SW2SILVER said:


> About ten years ago I witnessed this incident. I had to renew my drivers' license. I went to the local licensing office. While waiting in line, there were 5 Hispanic males in front of me. It turned out, ONLY  ONE  of them was there to take the test . ALL 5 of them got to help this guy. ALL  of them! He needed  their "assistance" ? This actually happened, as god is (was or if he ever existed), is my witness. How often can anyone pull a stunt like that, and then hum a few bars of the Mexican National anthem like pretend everything is normal? Stuff like THAT  ISNT supposed to happen, either, but it does. Thing about that, Americans are becoming a bunch of gutless wonders, we believe that this shit cant happen, because we believe that everyone plays by the rules and would never  abuse  the system. Dont be so naïve. Yeah ,  I believe Illegals can practically  get away with murder, so,  people that cheat  on immigration wont have any qualms cheating on taxes or  health care, anything else, for that matter. It seems like a natural  progression , boyo. Where do they STOP cheating, lying or misrepresenting themselves? At WHAT point is that? Tell me, because, that is the holy grail and the Rosetta stone of this entire issue.  Their lying and misrepresentation, that is what this  illegal alien thing is all about.



Do not forget the thousands who rallied last year carrying Mexican flags in their marches.  Boy that was a PR fuckup if there ever was.


----------



## rhodescholar

veritas said:


> You either didn't write this schlock or have never done taxes or both.Joe has 4, possibly 6, exemptions. Then he has a standard deduction or he could itemize if he has a mortgage and property taxes.So: Fail.



The exemptions will not come close to making up for the federal income taxes paid.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You don't like illegals, BBD, because you are afraid of them.


----------



## SW2SILVER

JakeStarkey said:


> You don't like illegals, BBD, because you are afraid of them.



Boyo,  Tell me, what do you KNOW about Illegals that would make you  supportive? You actually know something about the topic in the first person? Love to read it,  I do, and  I can  hardly wait to know what an expert you are on how great illegals are.  I can 't wait to hear this ditty. Fill us in, Starkey. PLEASE,  do!  Your respose should be good.


----------



## veritas

If you want to talk about illegals, how about leaving the hyperbole at the gate. I don't think it's a D or R thing, it's a C thing as in corporations. No regular citizen wants to subsidize Mexico or any of the Central or South American countries, or the rest of the world for that matter, but we do. The underground economy isn't of any benefit to us unless we're in it. You have to look at the motivations of all the politicians, not just one side or another. Follow the money.


----------



## trams

Here in AZ it is crazy how much crime and such the illegals have brought with them. I have to call graffiti control qnce a week because my fence gets tagged.  I have had to chase them out of my parking lot because they were trying to get my granddaughter who is half hispanic to open the gate, Fuck these sumbags all of them. If they want a better life do it legally. How hard is this to understand?


----------



## JakeStarkey

SW2SILVER said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like illegals, BBD, because you are afraid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boyo,  Tell me, what do you KNOW about Illegals that would make you  supportive? You actually know something about the topic in the first person? Love to read it,  I do, and  I can  hardly wait to know what an expert you are on how great illegals are.  I can 't wait to hear this ditty. Fill us in, Starkey. PLEASE,  do!  Your respose should be good.
Click to expand...


Far more than you ever will, silver, but your hatred and fear precludes a discussion.


----------



## Neser Boha

trams said:


> Here in AZ it is crazy how much crime and such the illegals have brought with them. I have to call graffiti control qnce a week because my fence gets tagged.  I have had to chase them out of my parking lot because they were trying to get my granddaughter who is half hispanic to open the gate, Fuck these sumbags all of them. If they want a better life do it legally. How hard is this to understand?



Oh, and you know for a fact that the people asking your grand daughter to open a gate were 'illegal aliens' ...  And you know that FOR A FACT because you checked their papers.  You also miraculously KNOW that those kids that tagged your fence were illegal immigrants.

Go back to shoveling horse shit - it seems you're damn good at it.


----------



## SW2SILVER

JakeStarkey said:


> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like illegals, BBD, because you are afraid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boyo,  Tell me, what do you KNOW about Illegals that would make you  supportive? You actually know something about the topic in the first person? Love to read it,  I do, and  I can  hardly wait to know what an expert you are on how great illegals are.  I can 't wait to hear this ditty. Fill us in, Starkey. PLEASE,  do!  Your respose should be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Far more than you ever will, silver, but your hatred and fear precludes a discussion.
Click to expand...




Starkey: Well, nothing is stopping you from being condescending or presumptuous, so why should  a little thing like my angst disturb you?  If the truth is on your side, the step up, hommie. Lets hear it.


----------



## trams

Neser Boha said:


> trams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in AZ it is crazy how much crime and such the illegals have brought with them. I have to call graffiti control qnce a week because my fence gets tagged.  I have had to chase them out of my parking lot because they were trying to get my granddaughter who is half hispanic to open the gate, Fuck these sumbags all of them. If they want a better life do it legally. How hard is this to understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and you know for a fact that the people asking your grand daughter to open a gate were 'illegal aliens' ...  And you know that FOR A FACT because you checked their papers.  You also miraculously KNOW that those kids that tagged your fence were illegal immigrants.
> 
> Go back to shoveling horse shit - it seems you're damn good at it.
Click to expand...


Go Fuck yourself Bitch. Yes I know they are illegals. I have had trouble with them before. As for the tagging? Your right I dont know except it is all spanish. Oh and about that horse? Why dont you suck it.


----------



## JW Frogen

See, if I were a poor Mexican, of course I would rush up the Rio Grand. Why not?

The Gringos rushed to it. That is the way it is, people have to live.

But that does not mean a nation can be so kind, borders that can not be controlled become other people's borders.

Indeed, that is how the US got to the Rio Grand.

And so it goes.


----------



## JakeStarkey

SW2SILVER said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boyo,  Tell me, what do you KNOW about Illegals that would make you  supportive? You actually know something about the topic in the first person? Love to read it,  I do, and  I can  hardly wait to know what an expert you are on how great illegals are.  I can 't wait to hear this ditty. Fill us in, Starkey. PLEASE,  do!  Your respose should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far more than you ever will, silver, but your hatred and fear precludes a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starkey: Well, nothing is stopping you from being condescending or presumptuous, so why should  a little thing like my angst disturb you?  If the truth is on your side, the step up, hommie. Lets hear it.
Click to expand...


Because you are not interested in the truth.  You are, bingo, interested in a nativist-driven agenda of hatred and fear.  When you clearly wish to discuss objectively and  fairly about the matter, sure, we will talk.  Until then, go ahead and post nasty.  Folks will get what you are doing.


----------



## PI2

I can only relate a little tidbit to this discussion. There was a company that we did business with several years ago whose Corporate vision was to expand into areas in the U.S. that had large Hispanic populations. This Company was based in P.R. and we were at a meet and greet conference in Miami and the CFO of the Company  was delivering a speech in English then switched to Spanish and stated that Hispanics were now the dominant minority in the U.S. surpassing African Americans and that you could go 50 miles in any direction outside the room we were in and not have to speak English again. There was applause from the Spanish speakers in the room and then he repeated what he had said in English followed by an unpleasant pause, and then the realization of what he had said. There were several other representatives from other companies there and the undercurrent that was present throughout the remainder of the meeting was at best uneasy.


----------



## Neser Boha

trams said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in AZ it is crazy how much crime and such the illegals have brought with them. I have to call graffiti control qnce a week because my fence gets tagged.  I have had to chase them out of my parking lot because they were trying to get my granddaughter who is half hispanic to open the gate, Fuck these sumbags all of them. If they want a better life do it legally. How hard is this to understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and you know for a fact that the people asking your grand daughter to open a gate were 'illegal aliens' ...  And you know that FOR A FACT because you checked their papers.  You also miraculously KNOW that those kids that tagged your fence were illegal immigrants.
> 
> Go back to shoveling horse shit - it seems you're damn good at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go Fuck yourself Bitch. Yes I know they are illegals. I have had trouble with them before. As for the tagging? Your right I dont know except it is all spanish. Oh and about that horse? Why dont you suck it.
Click to expand...


Guess what, genius, you don't know and didn't know SHIT about them being legal or illegal.  Just because you got some Spanish tags on your fence, doesn't mean that they were made by 'illegal immigrants' - they could just as well have been sprayed on by 'legal immigrants'.   

The point I'm trying to beat into your hard inbred head is that you don't and can't know unless you check their papers - or unless they tell you so themselves.  You just hate for the sake of hating.  

You showed your true colors: white, trash, and skank.


----------



## SW2SILVER

JakeStarkey said:


> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far more than you ever will, silver, but your hatred and fear precludes a discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starkey: Well, nothing is stopping you from being condescending or presumptuous, so why should  a little thing like my angst disturb you?  If the truth is on your side, the step up, hommie. Lets hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you are not interested in the truth.  You are, bingo, interested in a nativist-driven agenda of hatred and fear.  When you clearly wish to discuss objectively and  fairly about the matter, sure, we will talk.  Until then, go ahead and post nasty.  Folks will get what you are doing.
Click to expand...



You don't have a clue about this issue, do you? But you sound like a nice fellow. When is the last time an illegal alien walked into your house, without knocking, and threatened to kill you? See, something like that tends to make someone a little...Ya know, hostile. When  is the last time  a illegal alien neighbor punched you in the mouth,  Hmm? Probably, your cheerful and positive attitude has more to with your distance to these WONDERFUL folks than any personal knowledge.  Frankly, just between you me, and the devil and the dark blue sea, I dont like my attitude on this subject, either, and I am actually trying to mellow out. Life is to short to live under a cloud, and besides, it just gives these losers more power  than they deserve. Your turn, Starkey. Truth shall set you free.


----------



## Angelhair

_When, and notice I said when NOT if, one of these illegals makes you or one of your loved ones a victim, you will definitley be singing a different tune.  And trust me, you WILL be a victim one of these days if something is not done to eradicate, by deportation,  the scum who enter illegally!_


----------



## REVxERIK

SW2SILVER said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starkey: Well, nothing is stopping you from being condescending or presumptuous, so why should  a little thing like my angst disturb you?  If the truth is on your side, the step up, hommie. Lets hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are not interested in the truth.  You are, bingo, interested in a nativist-driven agenda of hatred and fear.  When you clearly wish to discuss objectively and  fairly about the matter, sure, we will talk.  Until then, go ahead and post nasty.  Folks will get what you are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a clue about this issue, do you? But you sound like a nice fellow. When is the last time an illegal alien walked into your house, without knocking, and threatened to kill you? See, something like that tends to make someone a little...Ya know, hostile. When  is the last time  a illegal alien neighbor punched you in the mouth,  Hmm? Probably, your cheerful and positive attitude has more to with your distance to these WONDERFUL folks than any personal knowledge.  Frankly, just between you me, and the devil and the dark blue sea, I dont like my attitude on this subject, either, and I am actually trying to mellow out. Life is to short to live under a cloud, and besides, it just gives these losers more power  than they deserve. Your turn, Starkey. Truth shall set you free.
Click to expand...


I've been threatened to be killed by a white republican because i disagreed with his position on healthcare. I've been punched in the face by a legal citizen for telling him he was wrong on something. 
I've also had illegal immigrants volunteer to help with stuff around my house, pay me for using my land for their cows, and i even had a crush on a girl who was supposedly illegal, she was a really sweet girl. 
Something must be in the water where you live that affects immigrants because where i live every type of person has it's equal share of douches and awesome people. Just sayin

Sorry all that bad shit happened to you and i think you've got a legitamit reason for your attitude. not sure what the fuck my point was. oh well


----------



## Neser Boha

Angelhair said:


> _When, and notice I said when NOT if, one of these illegals makes you or one of your loved ones a victim, you will definitley be singing a different tune.  And trust me, you WILL be a victim one of these days if something is not done to eradicate, by deportation,  the scum who enter illegally!_



You can't - I repeat - you CANNOT - judge a whole group of people by actions of the few!  

Can you even fathom how many different people from how many different countries - different social backgrounds, educational backgrounds, ethnic backgrounds, etc. make up the 'illegal immigrant' population?  And you're telling us they're all just downright evil and should be hated?  Hmm... that sort of logic has been here before...


----------



## trams

Neser Boha said:


> trams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and you know for a fact that the people asking your grand daughter to open a gate were 'illegal aliens' ...  And you know that FOR A FACT because you checked their papers.  You also miraculously KNOW that those kids that tagged your fence were illegal immigrants.
> 
> Go back to shoveling horse shit - it seems you're damn good at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Fuck yourself Bitch. Yes I know they are illegals. I have had trouble with them before. As for the tagging? Your right I dont know except it is all spanish. Oh and about that horse? Why dont you suck it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess what, genius, you don't know and didn't know SHIT about them being legal or illegal.  Just because you got some Spanish tags on your fence, doesn't mean that they were made by 'illegal immigrants' - they could just as well have been sprayed on by 'legal immigrants'.
> 
> The point I'm trying to beat into your hard inbred head is that you don't and can't know unless you check their papers - or unless they tell you so themselves.  You just hate for the sake of hating.
> 
> You showed your true colors: white, trash, and skank.
Click to expand...


Do us all a favor and stay overseas, you are sadly ignorant as to what is going on


----------



## Neser Boha

trams said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Fuck yourself Bitch. Yes I know they are illegals. I have had trouble with them before. As for the tagging? Your right I dont know except it is all spanish. Oh and about that horse? Why dont you suck it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what, genius, you don't know and didn't know SHIT about them being legal or illegal.  Just because you got some Spanish tags on your fence, doesn't mean that they were made by 'illegal immigrants' - they could just as well have been sprayed on by 'legal immigrants'.
> 
> The point I'm trying to beat into your hard inbred head is that you don't and can't know unless you check their papers - or unless they tell you so themselves.  You just hate for the sake of hating.
> 
> You showed your true colors: white, trash, and skank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do us all a favor and stay overseas, you are sadly ignorant as to what is going on
Click to expand...


Sweetie, I lived in the US for 9 years.  Just recently moved away.  Most people had a brain and never let crap like yours out of their mouths.  I lived in Atlanta, GA.  Have many fond memories.

People don't want to be illegal, people just want a better life.  And if one comes from especially grave situation, he/she's willing to do just about anything to improve his/her life and honestly doesn't give a CRAP about any paperwork while escaping crippling poverty. 

If you have any humanity left in you, you will never express these sentiments to the actual immigrants as their lives are already quite hard and don't need to take in some comfortable ignorant bitch's insults.  

NOBODY wants to be illegal.  If it were so easy to enter USA legally, you wouldn't have any illegals. Legal immigrants are usually the rich and educated individuals - and refugees.  Being illegal is reserved for poor fuckers from Latin American countries (and others somehow smuggled in on ships from Asia, Africa, etc.)  Those are the ones that need your compassion the most.  I'm sure a Christian such as yourself can see the logic in that.

Ruminate on this.  I'm not fighting for the sake of fighting, even though I do enjoy from time to time the juicy verbal shit-slinging.  I'm really concerned for treatment of immigrants - as well as illegal immigrants.  I'm really concerned for the poor people of the world that didn't have the LUCK of their parents fucking and subsequently pushing them out within the confines of American (or other rich European countries') borders.

Can you imagine putting yourself in a poor Mexican's shoes?  Or Haitian's... or Congolese ... or Indian...  Compassion is I guess something not everyone is capable of.


----------



## Angelhair

Living in the USA is a privilege and NOT a right! All you 'just arrived' immigrants should get that through you pea brains. What the heck would ALL you immigrants do without the 'evil' USA?! No violins here when it comes to entering this country ILLEGALLY! What do you bleeding hearts want the USA to do? Open its door to EVERYBODY in the name of compassion??? Get a clue!


----------



## Neser Boha

Angelhair said:


> Living in the USA is a privilege and NOT a right! All you 'just arrived' immigrants should get that through you pea brains. What the heck would ALL you immigrants do without the 'evil' USA?! No violins here when it comes to entering this country ILLEGALLY! What do you bleeding hearts want the USA to do? Open its door to EVERYBODY in the name of compassion??? Get a clue!



Maybe one day, you'll get the chance to be in their shoes.  You'll be singing a different tune then.  You can bet your tits on that.


----------



## Angelhair

'Maybe one day, you'll get the chance to be in their shoes. You'll be singing a different tune then. You can bet your tits on that.'

_And maybe one of these days YOU will have tits to use them as bets. And if you now have ****ickles try using them. As for being in their shoes, not a chance. This country is about the ONLY one where people risk and life and limb for. If I can't make it here, I can't make it anywhere so it's a moot point - nice try tho.
___________________


----------



## rhodescholar

Neser Boha said:


> You can't - I repeat - you CANNOT - judge a whole group of people by actions of the few!
> 
> Can you even fathom how many different people from how many different countries - different social backgrounds, educational backgrounds, ethnic backgrounds, etc. make up the 'illegal immigrant' population?  And you're telling us they're all just downright evil and should be hated?  Hmm... that sort of logic has been here before...



They could be angels from heaven, it is irrelevent; they are in the US illegally, period.

Any other nation would deport them outright, it is time the US did the same.


----------



## Neser Boha

rhodescholar said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't - I repeat - you CANNOT - judge a whole group of people by actions of the few!
> 
> Can you even fathom how many different people from how many different countries - different social backgrounds, educational backgrounds, ethnic backgrounds, etc. make up the 'illegal immigrant' population?  And you're telling us they're all just downright evil and should be hated?  Hmm... that sort of logic has been here before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could be angels from heaven, it is irrelevent; they are in the US illegally, period.
> 
> Any other nation would deport them outright, it is time the US did the same.
Click to expand...


They are in the US illegaly, therefore, it's perfectly fine to hate them as a group and individually based on that fact.  Is that what you're saying?


----------



## trams

Neser Boha said:


> trams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what, genius, you don't know and didn't know SHIT about them being legal or illegal.  Just because you got some Spanish tags on your fence, doesn't mean that they were made by 'illegal immigrants' - they could just as well have been sprayed on by 'legal immigrants'.
> 
> The point I'm trying to beat into your hard inbred head is that you don't and can't know unless you check their papers - or unless they tell you so themselves.  You just hate for the sake of hating.
> 
> You showed your true colors: white, trash, and skank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do us all a favor and stay overseas, you are sadly ignorant as to what is going on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweetie, I lived in the US for 9 years.  Just recently moved away.  Most people had a brain and never let crap like yours out of their mouths.  I lived in Atlanta, GA.  Have many fond memories.
> 
> People don't want to be illegal, people just want a better life.  And if one comes from especially grave situation, he/she's willing to do just about anything to improve his/her life and honestly doesn't give a CRAP about any paperwork while escaping crippling poverty.
> 
> If you have any humanity left in you, you will never express these sentiments to the actual immigrants as their lives are already quite hard and don't need to take in some comfortable ignorant bitch's insults.
> 
> NOBODY wants to be illegal.  If it were so easy to enter USA legally, you wouldn't have any illegals. Legal immigrants are usually the rich and educated individuals - and refugees.  Being illegal is reserved for poor fuckers from Latin American countries (and others somehow smuggled in on ships from Asia, Africa, etc.)  Those are the ones that need your compassion the most.  I'm sure a Christian such as yourself can see the logic in that.
> 
> Ruminate on this.  I'm not fighting for the sake of fighting, even though I do enjoy from time to time the juicy verbal shit-slinging.  I'm really concerned for treatment of immigrants - as well as illegal immigrants.  I'm really concerned for the poor people of the world that didn't have the LUCK of their parents fucking and subsequently pushing them out within the confines of American (or other rich European countries') borders.
> 
> Can you imagine putting yourself in a poor Mexican's shoes?  Or Haitian's... or Congolese ... or Indian...  Compassion is I guess something not everyone is capable of.
Click to expand...


1. I am a male. 2. I have lived in my neighborhood for over 10 years, and have seen the crime and blight they bring, I will also defend to the death my right to enjoy my life without having their bullshit culture dumped down my throat. Legal is fine, Illegal = Fuck Off and Die


----------



## Digibomber

Big Black Dog said:


> "Joe Legal" Works in construction, has a Social Security Number, and
> makes $25.00 per hour with payroll taxes deducted...
> 
> "Jose Illegal" Also works in construction, has "NO" Social Security
> Number, and gets paid $15.00 cash "under the table".



Yeah but who would you rather hire. I saved $10 not paying Joe Legal that I can spend in the nearest Walmart and make the economy better. 

America needs more cheap imported labor from Mexico. Vote YES for illegal immigrants (or make them legal).


----------



## Digibomber

Angelhair said:


> Living in the USA is a privilege and NOT a right! All you 'just arrived' immigrants should get that through you pea brains. What the heck would ALL you immigrants do without the 'evil' USA?! No violins here when it comes to entering this country ILLEGALLY! What do you bleeding hearts want the USA to do? Open its door to EVERYBODY in the name of compassion??? Get a clue!



YES! Absolutely right. Make it easy to travel and settle everywhere. No borders. Borders are left wing protectionist measures which makes free trade impossible.

Living in the US is not a privilege!


----------



## Digibomber

Just so that everyone is aware. This country is built by and runs due to the efforts of immigrants! Who does your laundry, repairs your refrigerators, picks apples so that you can eat, writes software so that you can post this bulls@#t - all immigrants.

All American's do is sit on their lazy fat asses, eat tons of burgers and fries, watch crap like Jerry Springer, get heart disease, cancer & diabetes and make the poor immigrant pay for their healthcare by creating stupid laws like Medicare.


----------



## SW2SILVER

REVxERIK said:


> SW2SILVER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are not interested in the truth.  You are, bingo, interested in a nativist-driven agenda of hatred and fear.  When you clearly wish to discuss objectively and  fairly about the matter, sure, we will talk.  Until then, go ahead and post nasty.  Folks will get what you are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a clue about this issue, do you? But you sound like a nice fellow. When is the last time an illegal alien walked into your house, without knocking, and threatened to kill you? See, something like that tends to make someone a little...Ya know, hostile. When  is the last time  a illegal alien neighbor punched you in the mouth,  Hmm? Probably, your cheerful and positive attitude has more to with your distance to these WONDERFUL folks than any personal knowledge.  Frankly, just between you me, and the devil and the dark blue sea, I dont like my attitude on this subject, either, and I am actually trying to mellow out. Life is to short to live under a cloud, and besides, it just gives these losers more power  than they deserve. Your turn, Starkey. Truth shall set you free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been threatened to be killed by a white republican because i disagreed with his position on healthcare. I've been punched in the face by a legal citizen for telling him he was wrong on something.
> I've also had illegal immigrants volunteer to help with stuff around my house, pay me for using my land for their cows, and i even had a crush on a girl who was supposedly illegal, she was a really sweet girl.
> Something must be in the water where you live that affects immigrants because where i live every type of person has it's equal share of douches and awesome people. Just sayin
> 
> Sorry all that bad shit happened to you and i think you've got a legitamit reason for your attitude. not sure what the fuck my point was. oh well
Click to expand...


That sux. Perhaps, you should stop drinking so much, then all those hallucinations would stop. So much pointless sarcasm, so little point. Get a life, pansy.  I mean that in a life affirming, positive way. Sorry to rain on y'als parade, illegal aliens suck the cosmic wanger doodle. I used to be a liberal, now I am just a sort of disappointed human being caught in the middle. Illegal aliens cheat, lie and steal, they cheapen  liberalism and the whole American Ideal by corrupting it and coo-opting  US  at the same time, in the name of Mexican nativism. See, Fascism is one thing, but when the motherfuckers  ARE fascist and  ignore immigration law AND    the impose their own form of Nativism, some call that DIVERSITY?  What Idiot can possibly defend THAT?  Let me guess. You. Viva Tancredo.


----------



## rubberhead

Ravi said:


> Illegals don't vote, doh!
> 
> Neat how you named them Jose...xenophobic, much?



They don't vote, but they do:

get counted, thus expanding the number of congresspeople that a state can have.

enjoy free medical care (thus increasing the cost of care for everyone else).

entice employers with lower wages, thus lowering the market wage.

commit crimes and disappear (people who are undocumented are much more difficult for police to track down).  And not just misdemeanors, but brutal murders and robbery.

consumer tax dollars through misguided social justice programs.

the list goes on and on...


I think we should be xenophobic, but maybe the people we should be afraid of are those bleeding hearts who want to spend other peoples' money to save the world and condemn America.  Jose is a common name for a Mexican man and the Spanish equivalent of Joseph if I'm not mistaken, nitwit.


----------



## rubberhead

Neser Boha said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> _When, and notice I said when NOT if, one of these illegals makes you or one of your loved ones a victim, you will definitley be singing a different tune.  And trust me, you WILL be a victim one of these days if something is not done to eradicate, by deportation,  the scum who enter illegally!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't - I repeat - you CANNOT - judge a whole group of people by actions of the few!
> 
> Can you even fathom how many different people from how many different countries - different social backgrounds, educational backgrounds, ethnic backgrounds, etc. make up the 'illegal immigrant' population?  And you're telling us they're all just downright evil and should be hated?  Hmm... that sort of logic has been here before...
Click to expand...


No, they shouldn't be hated.  They should be deported, as per the law.  I saw a CNN report masquerading as investigative journalism about a town on the Texico border where the average income was $12,000 and the average cost of health care was $13,000.  The "reporter" stood in the street of the town where all of the signs were written in Spanish asking "How can this be?  These people are so poor yet their health care is so expensive!"  It was embarrassing that he and I belong to the same species.  I can only hope that he has some sort of brain injury that prevents him from performing obvious deductions.  Ok, here goes:

The town was right on the border.
All of the patients that they showed were Hispanic.
Low wages.

===> Immigrants generally don't pay for hospital visits
===> Non-payment *must* be passed on to honest people
===> Prices go up

Liberal thinkers need to start living in reality.  Wearing the badge of the downtrodden is not a mandate from heaven.  It's an anchor that will sink this ship.


----------



## rubberhead

Neser Boha said:


> Sweetie, I lived in the US for 9 years.  Just recently moved away.  Most people had a brain and never let crap like yours out of their mouths.  I lived in Atlanta, GA.  Have many fond memories.
> 
> People don't want to be illegal, people just want a better life.  And if one comes from especially grave situation, he/she's willing to do just about anything to improve his/her life and honestly doesn't give a CRAP about any paperwork while escaping crippling poverty.
> 
> If you have any humanity left in you, you will never express these sentiments to the actual immigrants as their lives are already quite hard and don't need to take in some comfortable ignorant bitch's insults.
> 
> NOBODY wants to be illegal.  If it were so easy to enter USA legally, you wouldn't have any illegals. Legal immigrants are usually the rich and educated individuals - and refugees.  Being illegal is reserved for poor fuckers from Latin American countries (and others somehow smuggled in on ships from Asia, Africa, etc.)  Those are the ones that need your compassion the most.  I'm sure a Christian such as yourself can see the logic in that.
> 
> Ruminate on this.  I'm not fighting for the sake of fighting, even though I do enjoy from time to time the juicy verbal shit-slinging.  I'm really concerned for treatment of immigrants - as well as illegal immigrants.  I'm really concerned for the poor people of the world that didn't have the LUCK of their parents fucking and subsequently pushing them out within the confines of American (or other rich European countries') borders.
> 
> Can you imagine putting yourself in a poor Mexican's shoes?  Or Haitian's... or Congolese ... or Indian...  Compassion is I guess something not everyone is capable of.



The question is not whether we feel bad for illegal immigrants or even whether we feel they have some sort of humanitarian "right" to be here.  The question is whether they actually have a right to be here and whether we can afford what is happening to our country as a result of them being here.  If you and the rest of the butterfly-chasers want to give the poor a leg up, then I say you should do it on your own dime and I for one would not stand in your way.

I am LUCKY for being born an American, and I believe that the LAWS of America should be upheld and FAIRNESS should prevail.  When I say fairness I don't mean giving handouts to illegals who think our immigration laws are a joke (it's just that the enforcement is a joke).  Note this is at the expense of people who, unlike yourself, are not enlightened enough to endeavor to save the world.  If you feel so bad, why don't you go to Haiti and try to build some infrastructure?


----------



## rubberhead

Neser Boha said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't - I repeat - you CANNOT - judge a whole group of people by actions of the few!
> 
> Can you even fathom how many different people from how many different countries - different social backgrounds, educational backgrounds, ethnic backgrounds, etc. make up the 'illegal immigrant' population?  And you're telling us they're all just downright evil and should be hated?  Hmm... that sort of logic has been here before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could be angels from heaven, it is irrelevent; they are in the US illegally, period.
> 
> Any other nation would deport them outright, it is time the US did the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are in the US illegaly, therefore, it's perfectly fine to hate them as a group and individually based on that fact.  Is that what you're saying?
Click to expand...


You're not listening.  Deport, not hate.  Of course we would respect all of their rights while we were deporting them.  We might even be nice and tell them how they could go about it next time so that they could avoid being deported.


----------



## rubberhead

Digibomber said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Joe Legal" Works in construction, has a Social Security Number, and
> makes $25.00 per hour with payroll taxes deducted...
> 
> "Jose Illegal" Also works in construction, has "NO" Social Security
> Number, and gets paid $15.00 cash "under the table".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but who would you rather hire. I saved $10 not paying Joe Legal that I can spend in the nearest Walmart and make the economy better.
> 
> America needs more cheap imported labor from Mexico. Vote YES for illegal immigrants (or make them legal).
Click to expand...


That's actually a good argument for amnesty.  Of course, once they're legal they'll have rights 'n stuff (so they'll probably be able to find better jobs in most cases) and you'll have to start paying payroll tax on their pay.  Yeah... it sucks when people have opportunity and you don't have a monopoly on your workers' lives.

You probably would have owned slaves back 'n dem good ol' days!


----------



## rubberhead

Digibomber said:


> Just so that everyone is aware. This country is built by and runs due to the efforts of immigrants! Who does your laundry, repairs your refrigerators, picks apples so that you can eat, writes software so that you can post this bulls@#t - all immigrants.
> 
> All American's do is sit on their lazy fat asses, eat tons of burgers and fries, watch crap like Jerry Springer, get heart disease, cancer & diabetes and make the poor immigrant pay for their healthcare by creating stupid laws like Medicare.



This is totally incoherent...  Even if you could back up any of what you've said here, would it even be an argument?  Americans are fat, therefore illegal immigrants have a right to be here.  Nope, sorry, try again.  Those immigrants that built this country in most cases weren't breaking the law of this country.  The ones that are still here are taking the jobs that the 10% that are unemployed would surely be happy to do.  Illegal immigrants don't pay for our health care, they make it more expensive by not paying for their hospital visits.  You need to take a pill and go check your facts.  No pill can fix stupid.  Do the world a favor and just make it a cyanide pill instead.


----------



## Angelhair

_Listen dumb and dumber, maybe the immigrants of centuries ago helped build this great country. Since then, the ones born of these immigrants took over and continued to work hard to bring us to this point generation after generation.  Stop fooling yourself by saying that americans are lazy. They are hard working because it's in their blood to be so. People from other countries who come here are also hard workers but it does NOT mean that americans are lazy!  It simply means that this country is a very generous country with very caring people who want to do good. Many of these immigrants do NOT come here simply to work; many come to commit crimes and take advantage of what this country puts in place to help the more needy. STOP THE ILLEGAL ENTRY! NO AMNESTY JUST TO GIVE THEM MORE SOCIAL SERVICES! STOP THE MADNESS AND SAVE THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA!!!_


----------



## glade

xotoxi said:


> SW2SILVERQUASI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals aliens are not trying to make a political statement. Sneaking in, and playing dumb. It's the path of least resistance. Or, they could actually do the right thing, and remain in Mexico or immigrate legally to norte America. So immigrating illegally seems to be a valid third choice? Since when? Why we don't like illegal aliens? Hmm. Because they ignore international laws and the host culture? Wow, everyone likes being disrespected and treated like irreleveant garbage. Don't YOU? Yep. Illegal;s really care about the negative impact they have on American culture, I bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of illegal aliens sneak in illegally vs. come here legally on a visa which then lapses?
> 
> I'm guessing the majority are the latter.
Click to expand...


You are a good -guesser-! Those visas expire every 10 years....


----------



## glade

xotoxi said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about just making them slaves?
> 
> They could do all the jobs like sewage workers and garbage collectors, and then after 5 years of working for accomodations and food, they would become a legal resident, and could then become a citizen if they chose that path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slaves?
> 
> Dude - I'm not proposing we create an industry to go round them up in their homeland and drag them here against their will... Slaves don't have the option to stay home.
> 
> I'm suggesting we come up with a 'bonus' for being a citizen... that way we can table this issue without rounding up and deporting a lot of people, some of whom are the parents of bona fide citizens and some of whom have been here for years.
> 
> -Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think we should go to their homeland and round them up and drag them here against their will, either. But what about if we drove a bus with a massive loudspeaker down into Mexico and offer slavery to anyone that would like to become a slave. Then, once the bus was full, drive it back, implant chips into everyone, and get to work!
> 
> 
> 
> that's not human
Click to expand...


----------



## SW2SILVER

I am  motivated to write this blog by a report on NPR. It seems that there are fewer illegal aliens entering the country, but there are  more of them dying.  This made me think of something I witness a few months ago. I was refueling at a local gas station/ truck stop. In a barrio,  illegal aliens up the wazoo. Across from the station,  is  a very   busy 4 lane street.  I watched this Hispanic man enter the station, and moments later he burst out the front door with a large flat panel TV with the cord hanging down, running like hell. Right behind, the Station&#8217;s security guard was trailing the guy. He ran right by me, I was a little bemused by the whole thing. This Mexican chap was well groomed, shaved, nice clothes. Well, he ran right into, and across the busy street  with cars honking and tires screeching . The guard stopped  at the entrance, we watched the guy disappear into a  group of houses. This guy could have caused a major car accident, and killed someone and himself in the process. For a TV. Understand that. FOR A FUCKING GODAMNED APPLIANCE.  See, the connection here, between that man and the illegal aliens dying in the desert: they risk their lives  and in return they gain a freebie. They don&#8217;t value their own lives, or anyone else&#8217;s, the only thing that matters is getting away without being  caught or punished. It isn&#8217;t desperation, it&#8217;s  impetuous  irrationality. That is the ethos of the illegal Immigrant. Sound familiar? We have a name for that mindset, and we have  penitentiaries full of people with that same ethos.  What is the difference between illegal aliens and criminals? Why do have to tolerate them? That isn&#8217;t immigration, it&#8217;s not diversity, it&#8217;s bullshit. Whay make excuses for them? Well, Illegal aliens can claim it&#8217;s their &#8220;culture&#8221;. They manipulate , they pretend to be innocent victims of racism. They  pretend they are immigrants (insulting REAL immigrants). They claim it&#8217;s all out of desperation, that  ALL they want is a better life ( so do most of the people that end up in prison, too.) They ignore the host culture. They put on their little blinkers and pretend this is still Latin America. They offend the natives, and they practically flaunt their false immigration status              like a child sticking their tongue out.  It&#8217;s enough to piss off the Pope.  Hey, I am all for people seeking to better themselves. This issue is about  HOW they chose to go about getting  it.  (Oh yes, I thought I&#8217;d also mention that I like NPR, but, one of their big sponsors is the PEW Hispanic charitable trust. Take that into account.  With all that spin,  you&#8217;d better take some motion sickness pills.)


----------



## glade

Zoom-boing said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they're paying taxes and paying into SS, how are they doing this?  Don't you need an SS #?  If they're here illegally, how'd they get a SS#?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I explained it in the earlier post...  Read much before talking bunch of nonsense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, my bad.  You did state how illegals get SS#s.  You stated it plain as day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that entered illegally have no social security cards and if they do, it is because they stole someone's identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stopped reading your post after the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGE majority of my *illegal *immigrant friends (and I had many) paid taxes. Why? Because by paying taxes they hoped they would be able to stay in the US longer and not get kicked out... also, they wanted to build up their social security so that after they retired, they could get their retirement money
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> The bottom line is:  you seem to have no problem with anyone being here _illegally_.
Click to expand...


ITN! ITN! It's a kinf of Social Security Number which is given by the same government when you request it with no problem at all. After 5 years or so of filing taxes the immigrant may appeal to get the residency.
Resolved the question, why do you still have problems with illegals?


----------



## rubberhead

SW2SILVER said:


> This guy could have caused a major car accident, and killed someone and himself in the process.



or he could have gotten seriously injured and gone to a hospital only to be turned away because he doesn't have insurance and he's not a citizen (maybe?)

Oh, wait a minute.  That's what Obama wants all us racists to believe.  He would have gotten free health care and the rest of us would be paying for it.  I'm not saying that injured people shouldn't be cared for, but illegal immigration is destroying our economy and people have a right to expect their government to protect its sovereignty.  Especially when we protect the sovereignty of so many nations abroad.  If you don't think that this is a threat to our sovereignty, just wait until the drug war boils over into a full scale invasion.  We'll all be asking, "where's our army?"  Oh, that's right!  They're half a world away building a mini-America for our politicians to extract compulsory favors from (not just conservatives, but libs too i'm afraid).  There are many dimensions to the "drug war", but that's not really the issue.  The militant gangs feuding on our boarders (who by the way are very well equipped and trained) are just a symptom of the fact that our boarders are absolutely not secure and we can't trust central America to govern themselves peacefully the way our northern neighbors do.  It's not racism, it's observationism.


----------



## SW2SILVER

What bothers me so much, personally, about illegal aliens, is three things. For starters, they are here illegally. I might be able to forgive them for that, if it weren&#8217;t for the fact they refuse to accept  American culture and acclimate. That is the second reason I don&#8217;t like them. It adds insult to injury. Third,  by refusing to acclimate, they are creating a cultural split.  This whole issue comes down to this clash of cultures, and it&#8217;s totally unnecessary. Don&#8217;t blame me for noticing, I am just the messenger.  It all comes down to these &#8220;immigrant&#8217;s&#8221; stubborn refusal to accept  American culture. Their arrogance coupled to stubborn selfish  ignorance. That  isn&#8217;t an endearing trait in any group. If we could find a way to work all that shit out, I&#8217;d be defending them and a avid supporter, too.  But then this issue wouldn&#8217;t exist and we would all be posting cookie recipes  or whatever  somewhere else and this board wouldn&#8217;t exist.


----------

